# Girlfriend posing for Suicide Girls (Updated 10/2010 - Partially NSFW)



## Riffer (May 6, 2010)

So my girlfriend said she wanted to do a shoot with her photographer friend and send it to Suicide Girls for them to use and possibly hire her for more shoots. She is going to be naked (only topless is what she said). I am totally against it but she is doing it anyway. While she does get paid and it's something shes always wanted to do, I cant help but feel angry/upset/frustrated/uncomfortable. She says it will make her happy since she wanted to do it for so long and boost her self esteem. And I want her to be happy but I dont what other people owning naked pictures of my girlfriend and maybe future wife/mother of my kids for the rest of her life. It just feels uncomfortable to know that millions of people would be looking at MY girlfriend naked. What are your guys thoughts on this. Do some of you think I'm being overdramatic or am I justified or should I not care either way?


----------



## MorbidTravis (May 6, 2010)

well if she wants to do it then you really cant stop her. but i feel the same way. knowing some random 15 yearold might be jacking off to a pic of her. btw theres gonna be some idiots to say "pics??"


----------



## MFB (May 6, 2010)

I kid, I kid


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 6, 2010)

I would feel the same way man. But you can't really stop her. But have you told her how you feel about the situation and explain it thoroughly?


----------



## Demiurge (May 6, 2010)

Keep in mind I am fighting my genetic tendencies to favor the introduction of new boob photos on the internets....

There are many ways for a person to feel good about themselves. There are many ways for a person to feel attractive, too, and I'm sure that many of them don't involve some level of exhibitionism. 

That said, it's her body and she can do what she wants with it.

I think it's fine if you don't agree with what she wants to do, but you definitely don't want her to throw the "you don't trust me" or the "you're being overly jealous" arguments. Those could be relationship-killers depending on how long you guys have been together. You're entitled to let her know how you feel and hopefully she'll at least appreciate it.

Is there any way you can just be like, "sure, punk kids can fap to pictures of her online- wishing they could be with her, but guess who she _chooses_ to be with!"?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 6, 2010)

The moral of this lesson is that porn is bad.

In honesty, I don't know what to tell you bro other than to just let her know how you feel in the least selfish way possible.


----------



## Riffer (May 6, 2010)

To answer some questions. NO PICS! haha. And I didnt tell her she wasnt allowed to do it. But she ask me about it and I told her what I thought and that I wouldnt want her too. I know I cant physically stop her and I wouldnt try to anyway, Im not that type of guy. But it does pick at my mind thinking about who is seeing her. BTW we've been together for 1 year and 7 months


----------



## 13point9 (May 6, 2010)

my missus toyed with the idea of being a suicide girl for a while and i had the EXACT same reaction.... i don't blame you in the slightest

SDIT:- we have been together for nearly 3 years


----------



## scottro202 (May 6, 2010)

One part of me says you should talk to her about it, let her know how you feel in the most selfless way possible, and hope she doesn't do it.

The other part of me wants to see these pictures  (Sorry, can't help myself. Blame it on the fact I'm a 16 year old boy  )


----------



## renzoip (May 6, 2010)

Well, I certainly sympathize with your position on this issue. However, on one hand, if she decided to go ahead and do this knowing that it will upset you, then that's something for you to think about. On the other hand, if she restrains from doing what she wants just to make you happy, she might end up resented over it in the long run. 

It's a complicated situation because of the conflict of interest but like the other poster said, there are other ways to achieve what she wants to achieve without doing what she wants to do.


----------



## renzoip (May 6, 2010)

Riffer said:


> To answer some questions. NO PICS! haha. And I didnt tell her she wasnt allowed to do it. But she ask me about it and I told her what I thought and that I wouldnt want her too. I know I cant physically stop her and I wouldnt try to anyway, Im not that type of guy. But it does pick at my mind thinking about who is seeing her. BTW we've been together for 1 year and 7 months



I wouldn't worry much about who is seeing her but rather where her main priorities are and at what cost is she willing to pursue her desires.


----------



## MorbidTravis (May 6, 2010)

if its for enough $$$ make her buy you a new guitar =D


----------



## renzoip (May 6, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> if its for enough $$$ make her buy you a new guitar =D



 QFT


----------



## Explorer (May 6, 2010)

First off, if your girlfriend is really wanting to do this for the $300, then is it the $300, or is it the idea of men seeing her pictures (and the inevitable wanking off) which will raise her self-esteem?

And, if men wanting her in a sexual way is what she requires now, then I have to tell you that you have a recipe for even more activity in that direction in the future. Once someone gets some satisfaction in that way, there's no credible evidence that such a need goes away, but only increases the more someone acts on it. 

I'm personally bothered by what I found in less than 5 seconds of using Google...

Suicide Girls Quit The Site, Charging Exploitation and Male-Domination ? Feministe

...and the fact that your current GF will probably be on the internet for decades to come is also pretty weird. 

As painful as it might sound, I would say, there are some decisions which you don't need to support. She might insist that she needs this, but you don't have to be part of it. You can let her know that her decision to do this, even if you feel strongly about it, is something you won't be around for. She might tell people in the future that you were too controlling, but I can almost guarantee that you can't protect her from the path she's deciding to start down. 

Not Suicide Girls, but I've been in a similar situation, and have seen someone go down the skank route. What's been really amazing is the kinds of people she's been involved with, and how none of them are people I'd trust with money or with people I care about. Ah, well....


----------



## Riffer (May 6, 2010)

She doesnt only want to do it for self esteem. Shes always loved the pinup look. She likes the artistic aspect of it. She has a half sleeve of tattoos, tounge and nipple piercings, ear gauges to 5/8. So shes not just doing it because she wants someone to say shes pretty (she gets that from me everyday). So the self esteem isnt the main reason. And we did talk about it and shes going to do it and I'm not going to stop her but I just wish she wouldnt do it. I'm sure I'll be mad for sometime about it and maybe get over it one day. But right now I just need to vent and hear other peoples opinions on this. Are there any girls on this site? Maybe they would have a different point of view that would make me think about things differently.


----------



## Origin (May 6, 2010)

I had a (kinda) girlfriend a while back...we mostly just had sex without the part I actually wanted BUT ANYHOO, she wanted to do those types of shoots, I said no fuckin' way in my mind and that she could do it but I don't like the thought, it basically ended for completely different reasons but just so you know there's someone who empathizes with your viewpoint. Even if I am a little militant about it in my example.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 6, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> if its for enough $$$ make her buy you a new guitar =D



Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 6, 2010)

Explorer, you posted a link to a feminist website. It cannot be taken seriously.

Anyway, just remember this: even though people will be seeing her naked, depicted by a million little lights on a computer monitor, you will be the only one who sees her for real.

And while some people may be wacking it to pics of her, you... well... you get the idea


----------



## leonardo7 (May 6, 2010)

I could say stuff to make you feel better like at least its just topless and its not like she's doing hardcore porn or stripping at a club but if my girlfriend wanted to be a topless suicide girl I would say absolutely not. I would tell her that my girlfriend doesn't do that kind of stuff and she can make a choice. I would not be ok with it mainly because this can lead to porn or stripping which is basically being a hooker. If you love her then you can only tell her how you feel.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 6, 2010)

I think it would be a compliment in a sense. You know you have something special. She might even rep your band up.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 6, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I could say stuff to make you feel better like at least its just topless and its not like she's doing hardcore porn or stripping at a club but if my girlfriend wanted to be a topless suicide girl I would say absolutely not. I would tell her that my girlfriend doesn't do that kind of stuff and she can make a choice. I would not be ok with it mainly because this can lead to porn or stripping which is basically being a hooker. If you love her then you can only tell her how you feel.



I have to disagree with you there.

TONS of girls have naked pictures of themselves on the internet, and they are not strippers and hookers.

Your stepping stone theory is inherently flawed.


----------



## Riffer (May 6, 2010)

I totally believe shes doing this for the artistic point of it and because shes always wanted to do it. Shes not just doing it for $$$ or to get into porn or stripping. She has a good head on her shoulders and just wants to be happy and do this. It's not for other people, it's for her. But to me it is for other people even if it's unintentional because she will not own these photos and they will be seen by whoever, whenever, whereever. It's more about other people seeing what I love and care about. I wouldnt care if the pictures were hers to keep and not a websites.


----------



## darren (May 6, 2010)

Suicide Girls are awesome, and totally cool.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 6, 2010)

Was anything signed?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 6, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I totally believe shes doing this for the artistic point of it and because shes always wanted to do it. Shes not just doing it for $$$ or to get into porn or stripping. She has a good head on her shoulders and just wants to be happy and do this. It's not for other people, it's for her. But to me it is for other people even if it's unintentional because she will not own these photos and they will be seen by whoever, whenever, whereever. It's more about other people seeing what I love and care about. I wouldnt care if the pictures were hers to keep and not a websites.



It gives you the opportunity to say

"HEY!! SEE THAT? THATS MINE!!"

I think I just have a different mindset than you. I'd totally be down let a girlfriend do it. I'd even show my friends. I'd rest easy with the knowledge that all they can do is look.

You could always equal it out by also switching over real quick to a picture of your penis. Then you can say this again: "HEY!! SEE THAT? THATS MINE!!"


----------



## ittoa666 (May 6, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> You could always equal it out by also switching over real quick to a picture of your penis. Then you can say this again: "HEY!! SEE THAT? THATS MINE!!"


----------



## AySay (May 6, 2010)

I'm going to go against the general consensus and say let her do it if she really wants. Look at it this way, you can say " I have a sexy model as a girlfriend and you don't..."


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I'm being overdramatic or am I justified or should I not care either way?



It's because of your Amish bum beard.  

I kid, I kid. I can see what you mean, man. It's tough to swallow and I don't think I'd be able to cope with that. It's really irksome that she KNOWS it bothers you but she wants to go through with it anyway.  Unfortunately, if she has an inclination toward doing that regardless of your feeling, fighting her more on it will just make you the enemy. Hopefully you guys can deal through, I wish you the best and feel free to PM or IM me if you need anything, but in the meantime... I think it's kinda selfish of her to continue to pursue this regardless of your feelings.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 6, 2010)

I have a friend who used to be a Suicide Girl. According to her, a shoot requires a minimum of 2 bottomless shots, unless requirements have changed in the past couple of years. She was doing it to help pay her university bills, and says that the what they pay is just isn't worth it and regrets ever having done it.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 6, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I have to disagree with you there.
> 
> TONS of girls have naked pictures of themselves on the internet, and they are not strippers and hookers.
> 
> Your stepping stone theory is inherently flawed.



But they are perceived by many as slut-ass hoes! I see what you mean and its true that only a few end up down the wrong path. I only mentioned it cause it happened to a friend of mine. He was glad when it went on to stripping cause she was making $500 a night. He would drive her to the city and sleep in his car until the wee hours when she was done. Then she started to whore herself out and he had to hear it from a friend. I always come off kind of strong with my opinions and I didnt mean that it should be a major concern but since it happened with a friend of mine Ive always told guys to just be aware of the possible escalation. Like I said, if you love her and trust her and at least express your opinions then thats all you can do. Personally I wouldnt have it, but you never know, maybe the thought of other guys wanting her will be a turn on for you eh? Are there any bright sides? Her happiness as you mentioned? How much do they make?


----------



## Origin (May 7, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I have a friend who used to be a Suicide Girl. According to her, a shoot requires a minimum of 2 bottomless shots, unless requirements have changed in the past couple of years. She was doing it to help pay her university bills, and says that the what they pay is just isn't worth it and regrets ever having done it.



I agree with this..let's not beat around the bush, it's porn first, art second.  If it's only topless: 1. Thank god; this isn't the sunset strip most dudes don't like to date porn chicks. And 2. Mayyyybe it's alright.

Let's hope this young lady doesn't have to ...meet the same requirements.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 7, 2010)

well, let her do it. You explained your views, you are both grown ups and i am sure that although you said "meeh" letting her do as she pleases will strengthen her view that you are an awesome guy.

Also, even though it may be a rough wake up call depending on the outcome of the shoot, it can make it or break it as far as showing a bit of skin in front of total strangers goes.

Trust, my friend trust. good luck to her, let us know how she felt about it, no, no pics!!!


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (May 7, 2010)

Screw that. I'd murder her.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 7, 2010)

i feel for you man. you have every right to be freaked. i would! i'd venture to say that any man who would like to share or show off naked pics of their girl is not right. so props to you for being concerned. tell her this:

i think that people forget that everyone is on the internet nowadays. ask her how her friends & family would feel if they heard about it, got on the net and saw her. everybody who knew her would talk about it and they would tell their friends & family & so on. how would her closest family members (excluding the perverted uncle) feel about it? would they condsider porn, art?

also think about all the employers & future employers. it is now common practice to check someones web status. could turn alot of people off and the wrong ones on. those images will be on there as long as there is an internet...something to let her to think about. peace


----------



## Edika (May 7, 2010)

There are so many aspects to write about in a complicated matter having to do with relationships. And it has to do with the exposure of naked flesh nevertheless. 
First of all you I understand your objections and would like to congratulate you that even though you disagree with her decision, you have kept a cool attitude and discussed about it. You have raised your objections in a civilised manner and she is now aware of your opinion and respects you more as a person (I hope!). The rest of the guys argued correctly about being her choice and the ramification her action might have, from being happy, regretting it to the full out exploitation of herself.
I know you have discussed about why she wants to do it but you should try (if you haven't done already) to probe a bit deeper why she feels the need to do this. 
The fact that she likes the pinup aesthetics is not a real answer. Because if you accept the fact that she likes the aesthetics then she can do a photo shoot and keep the photos for you, her and maybe some close friends to enjoy. The art would be there. But the need to expose these photos and especially at a site like SG for me shows that she overly romanticised the idea of the art of the matter without thinking it through, she thinks she has thought it through but doesn't consider the long term consequences or to where that might lead her, she has thought through all of the above but she is confident about not going other places and that it still is just art (even though it will help her with her self-esteem hmmmmm :/). Also ask her to think how would she take it if you wanted to do something similar.
I don't want to judge Suicide Girls and what they do or offer or for that matter the rest of the erotic/porn industry. But the truth is that nobody things that these women that participate in these media are worthwhile even though they are human beings with feelings and dreams. And even though interacting with these people doesn't make you take these road, peer/social pressure can take lead to decisions that a person with a strong will and personality can avoid.


----------



## Variant (May 7, 2010)

> Then you can say this again: "HEY!! SEE THAT? THATS MINE!!"



Yeah, dude, be glad you have a GF that even qualifies for SG. Not all of us do.


----------



## loktide (May 7, 2010)

what's wrong with a bunch of dudes jacking off to a pic of your GF?


----------



## Ckackley (May 7, 2010)

The fact that she's doing it even if it makes you uncomfortable isn't cool .. With that disclaimer in place I'll say this-
I'd be fine with it. As previously said, she's with you. Everyone else has pics, you've got the real deal. It would actually be an ego trip for me to know other guys were drooling over her pics while I was in bed with her.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 7, 2010)

SG wanted my girlfriend for their site a while ago, they sent her some merch and stuff, she didn't go through with it, but she did consider it. It was before I met her, but I wouldn't think more or less of her for doing it. Look at it this way, people might be looking at pics of your gf's ass (with some inevitable wanking) but it's not like they are going to get any closer.

We drool over each other's guitars all the time on this site, but that doesn't cheapen the guitar in any way. We do it every day with cars, houses, technology etc. Perhaps treating your woman less like property would make the situation easier? Let her do what she wants and if things take a turn for a direction you don't like, you know where the door is? I've always done it this way, it's worked for me


----------



## IDLE (May 7, 2010)

I wish people would pay me to stand around naked...

It's a good thing in my book, who doesn't like money?


----------



## JohnIce (May 7, 2010)

There's definately two good things I see in this, at least.

1: She gets a confidence-boost, feels beautiful etc. You know, stuff girls like 
2: You get the re-assurance that your girlfriend is a smoking hot babe and a good catch, that other guys covet but can't have because you're just fucking better than them 

I for one love going out, with my girlfriend dressed to kill with her boobs up to her chin and hair & make-up that took an hour to do. Dudes will stare, dudes will go home and fap, but something about the thought that _I'm_ the one who leaves with her is a really comforting and confidence-boosting feeling 

The negative aspects are obvious, but these are some positive ones anyway, should she choose to do it 

I'm still rooting for you though, of course


----------



## rebirth (May 7, 2010)

To be honest mate my gf did this a few years back and it was a little odd but fine .
Once you get over the fact that all your mates will see her boobs it aint that bad.

And they will all want a piece of that ass but guess what, its your's not thiers so be proud of her and feel good knowing that your lady is hot enough to do it.

I know at least three other girls that have done the suicide girl thing, its v v common especially if they are around 18-22 thousands of girls want to do it as its an alternative sence of expression.
However when you brusH away the dust it is really just exploiting young alternative chicks to the masses the same as doing any other soft porn website is.
Just because it is dressed up with clever prevado of the suicide girls niche does not mean that its somehow a higher class thing .. people will still whack off over soft porn regardless! 
Make sure she understands that she is basicaly going in to soft porn shoots and if she is fine doing it then all the power to her for having the flair and gift to do it.

Hope this helps in some way man.


----------



## Demiurge (May 7, 2010)

IDLE said:


> I wish people would pay me to stand around naked...



This actually brings up a good point, *and I'm just being the devil's advocate here*: Do we, as a society, consider men in roles anywhere from modeling to porn to be exploited? Depictions of them serve the same purpose- furnished for the titillation and excitement for the target consumer, but I've never heard once a spiel about it being degrading to men. Many men probably think, "well, maybe I wouldn't do that, but it's savvy way to make money if you've got the goods."

Women, on the other hand, get slapped with ugly stereotypes right out of the gate. If they're a model, they'll probably get off easy with being assumed to be anorexic or borderline retarded at best and at worst assumed to be a coke fiend or that she is fucking the photographer. Oh, but god save them as soon as a nipple comes out- they're either automatically whores or horridly exploited, depending on whom you ask.


----------



## Varcolac (May 7, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> There's definately two good things I see in this, at least.
> 
> 1: She gets a confidence-boost, feels beautiful etc. You know, stuff girls like
> 2: You get the re-assurance that your girlfriend is a smoking hot babe and a good catch, that other guys covet but can't have because you're just fucking better than them
> ...



Seriously you're like, Relationship Advice Man. Truthiness all over this post. 

I wouldn't worry about it. Sure, some other guys might get to look, but you get to touch. And while they're in their bedrooms in front of the computer screen fapping you'll be... well, use your imagination.

It might be possible to interpret it as exploitative, but as long as she knows what she's getting in to I'd have no problem with it.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 7, 2010)

If it was me, I'd be fine with it. There's nothing worse for breeding resentment than stopping someone from doing something they want to do. Everyone needs to remember that eventualoly they may want to do something that their partner doesn't. Like imagine going on tour, a lot of other halves really do not like the idea, but a lot of people would kill to do it. So, much like touring, you'll either come out stronger, or not, but at the end of the day, by forcing someone to not do something through emotional blackmail will just end with the beginning of resentment, which is normally the beginning of the end for a relationship.

I can see how someone would be uncomfortable with it, after all, it is a threat to that human emotion of needing something/someone to belong to them. In effect it's relinquishing something which noone is very good at.

Also, if it goes well, it goes well, but if it goes badly, then I'd definately not tell her "I told you so" as that'll fuck things up a little as well.

Sometimes we all need to realise that other peoples lives aren't ours, and that we are with someone because of who they are, not what they do, if that person changes into a person we don't want to be with, then it happens, roll with the punches etc etc.


----------



## Pauly (May 7, 2010)

I would be gloating if I knew thousands of men were wacking off to a current girlfriend. 

It's sort of like when you're out with your girl and guys try and flirt with her, but you look at each other from across the room and you know you'll be taking her home later.


----------



## pink freud (May 7, 2010)

If she wants it for the artistic value...

Get a camera and do some photography. She would get her pictures, and you would own them. In addition, it would be an activity you do together, instead of her going off and flashing people who _are_ in it for the money.


----------



## synrgy (May 7, 2010)

It sounds to me like the problem here is your insecurities; not anything she's doing.

I'm not trying to point the finger at you and say you're wrong for feeling the way you do, because you aren't. I would be insecure about something like this too, but we do have to be honest with ourselves.

If it's gonna make her feel good, she needs to do it, and you need to support her. If you had somehow managed to 'stop her' from doing this, she would *never* have forgiven you, and you'd be up Shit's Creek *either way*, so the way I see it letting her do it is the lesser of two evils, as it were. Frankly, it's not your place to 'allow' or 'disallow' this anyway.

She may be your girlfriend, and even your future wife, but in neither of those situations does that make her (or any other human being) your personal property. We have to support the people we love in their endeavors great and small; even the endeavors that make us feel uncomfortable or embarrassed, because it's not about us. 

If you think this is bad, just wait until you have a teenage daughter. 

Granted, if she were trying to do full on pornography and have some other guy's cock in her mouth while being filmed, this would be an ENTIRELY different scenario, but I kinda feel that if all she wants to do is be a pin-up girl and maybe show her baps a little, how is that hurting anybody? Just let her have her fun, and take solace in the affirmation that your lady is smoking hot.

Does she come home to you at the end? That's really all that matters.

Of course, all this is completely moot if you don't trust her. If you don't have trust, your relationship is worthless and you should just get out now.


----------



## Riffer (May 7, 2010)

snynrgy - Very well put. And it's not that I dont trust her or have insecurities. I feel uneasy about other people seeing her naked is what it comes down to.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2010)

Something missing in a lot of the conversation is that for every "you can't take away her desire or her right to do this" you're leaving out the "she can't take away his right to be offended by other people seeing her naked." It's a two way street.


----------



## synrgy (May 7, 2010)

Randy said:


> Something missing in a lot of the conversation is that for every "you can't take away her desire or her right to do this" you're leaving out the "she can't take away his right to be offended by other people seeing her naked." It's a two way street.



Before I say anything else let me just state the obvious, which is that I'm on the outside looking in and only have info in this thread to go on, so of course anything I say should be taken with a grain of salt, as the saying goes.

Anyway, Randy's point is absolutely correct, which is why from where I sit it basically amounts to a stalemate that Riffer and his lady both have to accept, and either move past it or not.

Riffer, would it help if she used a 'stage name', so that when other dudes do see her, at least they don't know who she really is? That seems like a fair suggestion to make to her, especially if it will help you feel even a fraction better about the situation without having to prevent her from doing her thing.

I guess what it boils down to is, clearly she feels that she 'has' to do this, and therefore the only decision left is yours: you support her, or you don't. I just don't see a middle ground in this situation. You have to swallow your pride and support her fully, or start considering that maybe this isn't the right relationship for you.

Of course, there's also the chance that during or just after the shoot she immediately has misgivings about the entire experience and you'll never have to worry about it again. In that potential scenario, it's even possible that depending on her contractual obligations to the publisher that she may even decide and be able to have her shots pulled before publication. It seems pretty highly unlikely based on what you're describing, but still theoretically possible. On the same coin, it's entirely possible that after seeing the shots you may decide it you like it, and shit -- it may even turn you on.

On the flipside of that coin, what you have to ask yourself is that if she does like it, and decides she wants to do more, are you prepared for that? How much more uncomfortable do you expect you would feel if this became a legitimate part or full-time job? That's an outcome that you need to prepare yourself for.

Our ambition is practically all we have in this world to give us a reason to get up and participate in life every day. If this is her ambition, the choice you're faced with is pretty clear.


----------



## rebirth (May 7, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> If it was me, I'd be fine with it. There's nothing worse for breeding resentment than stopping someone from doing something they want to do. Everyone needs to remember that eventualoly they may want to do something that their partner doesn't. Like imagine going on tour, a lot of other halves really do not like the idea, but a lot of people would kill to do it. So, much like touring, you'll either come out stronger, or not, but at the end of the day, by forcing someone to not do something through emotional blackmail will just end with the beginning of resentment, which is normally the beginning of the end for a relationship.
> 
> I can see how someone would be uncomfortable with it, after all, it is a threat to that human emotion of needing something/someone to belong to them. In effect it's relinquishing something which noone is very good at.
> 
> ...


 
Hello james ma boy


----------



## DaveCarter (May 7, 2010)

Having now dated a couple of models (fuck knows how Ive managed it hehe), Ive always been of the opinion that its their body and they can do what they want with it, its not my place to say what theyre_allowed_ to do. Luckily, both girls only went as far as "implied nude" shots, so not even proper topless, and Im fine with that. I wouldnt have been happy with anything more than that, but this goes to the extent that if a girl was happy to go full nude/explicit in magazines then I wouldnt be going out with her in the first place, that way its never an issue.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 8, 2010)

ill just put my  in here
i think if it makes her happy then support her. i mean, hell, i would be proud if my girl was doing suicide girls (topless only ofcourse). cause then i could be all like "ya see that buddy? yeah, thats my GIRLFRIEND. I TAP THAT EVERY NIGHT. NOW PUT YER CAWKNBAWLZ AWAY" *punch in neck then casually walk away"
i dont think that helped the cause at all but if its just topless and she gets paid then i would say "girl, am proud"


----------



## 777timesgod (May 8, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> One part of me says you should talk to her about it, let her know how you feel in the most selfless way possible, and hope she doesn't do it.
> 
> The other part of me wants to see these pictures  (Sorry, can't help myself. Blame it on the fact I'm a 16 year old boy  )



No fapping when the pics come out kid!

Seriously i am with you man, something like this will cause a problem in your relationship down the way and you should have used this as leverage to stop her from doing it. "Self-esteem" from being pictured naked? Suicide girls are hot but i have no respect for them, 99% of the people that view their pics think they are brainless sluts. Just look at their nicknames, lol. Tell her if she wants self-esteem she should do something worthwhile.


----------



## helly (May 8, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> 1: She gets a confidence-boost, feels beautiful etc. You know, stuff girls like
> 2: You get the re-assurance that your girlfriend is a smoking hot babe and a good catch, that other guys covet but can't have because you're just fucking better than them
> 
> I for one love going out, with my girlfriend dressed to kill with her boobs up to her chin and hair & make-up that took an hour to do. Dudes will stare, dudes will go home and fap, but something about the thought that _I'm_ the one who leaves with her is a really comforting and confidence-boosting feeling



To quote John selectively, I'm with him on this. To me, there's very few things better than just being out in public and noticing people looking at the girl you're with because she's just absurdly good looking. This is effectively just a more extreme version of that, which is a great ego boost.

Beyond that, it might be the nihilist in me that finds it inconsequential, but it's the exhibitionist and band kid in me that finds nudity hilarious and freeing, so I'd be all for it if I were in your shoes (and I have been before, almost precisely in your shoes). It's her boobies, if she wants to show 'em, and anybody cares enough to look, it means YOU win.


----------



## stryker1800 (May 8, 2010)

A little off topic but, Jenna Jameson (and don't act like you don't know who I'm talking about) has only slept with 4 men in her entire career and i know at least one of those men was her husband. Many other adult actress are in similar situations with their career.

My point being more on topic, a Reputable company in the adult industry lets the female actress be totally in control on what goes on during their session, I suggest if she hasn't sealed the deal to do some research about the company(assuming you decide to be comfortable with her choice and maybe the research would help). From an objective point of view i see absolutely nothing wrong with the adult industry, assuming certain health issues are being addressed and nobody is being forced to do things they don't want, but if it were me in the situation i would initially be very apprehensive about it but depending on the girl may very well be okay with it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2010)

You're well within your rights with not wanting her to do it man.

My advice would be: 

If you think you can get over it then let her get on with it as you'll reach a point where it doesn't bother you. However, if you think it's too much of a problem to ignore then it will affect your relationship and it could potentially mess you two up, just because she's not willing to listen to how you feel about it. 

Relationships are a two way street, and it sounds like you're pretty serious so I'd say at the stage you're at, listening to each other and being considerate of each other's feelings is a must. It's best to make decisions as a team, when one starts making decisions for the other, or makes decisions for themselves that the other doesn't like... it can get nasty.

Hope it turns out for you dude


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 8, 2010)

I, personally, could not deal with my girlfriend having naked pictures of herself plastered over the web (That is just how I am morally aligned, however, so that isn't particularly relevant to your situation. I could go on about my personal beliefs, but I'll try to be objective.). If it isn't for the money, there is a cry for sexual attention. Suicide Girls is a pornographic paysite, no more, no less.

You kids can't play a game of "it's her decision to do blah blah blah" if you want your relationship to survive. I'm sure you make compromises for her. You don't fuck every chick that you'd like to, I'm sure, and if you did she'd be pissed. That doesn't fit into her moral compass and limits, so she doesn't want you to do that: same with this situation just the roles are reversed. If you both, however, decided that you could open your bodies up to other people, but stay faithful to each other in the end (Not commonly how the human brain works, btw.), it could work. It could be argued that what I just said is too far removed from realistic compromises and choices (People in open marriages are proof otherwise.) that it isn't relevant, but the concept is the same: you guys have to align your moral limits or you will lose respect for one another.

There isn't a reason she_ needs_ to do this unless she just really _needs_ to show how unique and rebellious she is, just like all the other bajillion sucide girls. If this strongly bothers you, whether it is evident or not right now, this will become a big problem later unless you decide that the pictures didn't cross the line that you've drawn mentally. If you guys want a serious relationship, you can at least strongly suggest what you want her to do with her body. If she got really fat or a job that didn't allow her any time with you (Both things that she could do with her body, for example.), you guys would obviously start having problems (Don't say you wouldn't: lying to yourself isn't healthy. Unless you like fat chicks... but that isn't the point. Hehe.), and this show of disrespect for your feelings isn't healthy if you want something long-term.

Lastly, it could be argued that you are the one being unreasonable, however, you have already made some great points by mentioning that this is a big social issue that can cause very real problems as soon as the pictures are up on the site (My wording, not yours.). There is not however, a great reason that she needs to be doing this unless she really needs some extra cash. In my opinion, most other reasons that she could come up with would be extremely selfish, looking from your perspective.

I hope you guys can work this out. This seems like such a silly thing to potentially ruin a good relationship over.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 8, 2010)

Riffer said:


> snynrgy - Very well put. And it's not that I dont trust her or have insecurities. I feel uneasy about other people seeing her naked is what it comes down to.



Those pictures will never give love and happyness to someone,, which she does to you (I assume)
I agree with the most about her doing it if she feels like it,

It isn't that bad, I mean, girls dressed in tight-fitting clothes or little clothes can be seen everywhere (especially in the summer/ on the beach..)
People _will_ think then: " that's a pretty girl!"

Basically, what I'm saying is if she's people think she's pretty for such a shoot, there will allready be people thinking she's pretty,, and wether they see a nose, or a belly, or a breast.. that's just some image, it doens't mean she likes that person in return..
But hearing you're pretty that's nice, I can really grasp why you would do something like that

You'll probably have to change your way of acting a bit,, if people come to you saying she's pretty, then that's a very nice compliment I think!


----------



## 7StringSupra (May 8, 2010)

I had a situation similar to this recently and it's pretty upsetting when it happens. I told her how I felt and she wanted to do it anyways. Basically it ended up finishing our relationship because in the end I realized she cared about me a lot but she didn't actually love me. 

Basically one little thing turns into another thing she wanted to do and slowly more and more till she finally left me because it was more important to her than I was. Basically it was either "lf you don't let me have my dream then you're an asshole and if you let me have my dream then I'm an asshole". I mean no one said it but we both knew it. At the end of the day someone was gonna be the bad guy regardless what happened.

Good luck with all of this.


----------



## troyguitar (May 8, 2010)

Am I the only one who had no idea what Suicide Girls is? 

I wouldn't be comfortable with it at all, but a chick with a half sleeve of tattoos, tongue and nipple piercings, ear gauges to 5/8 is bound to be into some other "alternative" shit too so it's not really a surprise.

Maybe make your own website "Emo Boys" and post naked photos of yourself, see how she reacts.


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2010)

That domain's already taken.


----------



## wlfers (May 8, 2010)

777timesgod said:


> "Self-esteem" from being pictured naked? Suicide girls are hot but i have no respect for them, 99% of the people that view their pics think they are brainless sluts. Just look at their nicknames, lol. Tell her if she wants self-esteem she should do something worthwhile.



This 100%. I've had my issues with girls needing to be "sexy" to feel pretty more attractive about themselves or increase their self confidence.

I never get why appearing like an easy stupid slut to every random guy out there is a self esteem booster. 

Honestly, the female form is beautiful and nude artwork can be just that.. art,
But a girl having her sexual qualities exploited for money by a paysite banking on the perversion of people with money to spend, that's a totally different story.


----------



## New Age Moron (May 8, 2010)

Excuse my insensitivity and bluntness, but...it's 2010. Just go with it


----------



## gunshow86de (May 8, 2010)

Randy said:


> That domain's already taken.



I'll take your word for it. 

To Riffer:

I don't think you are at all out of line for feeling uneasy about this. I know I would have a serious objection to it if I were in your shoes. You can't force her to not do it, something you already realize. Relationships are all about compromise, so you need to figure out if it will hurt you to a greater extent than it will make her happy. If it bothers you enough to potentially end the relationship, you need to tell her. You don't want to harbor feelings of resentment, not healthy for the relationship.


----------



## IDLE (May 9, 2010)

Why not go to a nude beach with her or something, then you could get over your problems with nudity. It sounds like you're confusing nudity with sex. I mean if you throw away a relationship with girl just because other people could see her naked your INSANE. I don't mean to be rude, but if you were my friend I would slap you until you came to your senses...

Do you love her? Does she love you?

What else matters that isn't just bullshit like this?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 9, 2010)

If she enjoys the art style of SG (the 'pin-up' look, as you put it). Why not have a professional photographer take those pictures but *not* send them to SG, but keep the for yourselves.  She gets a legitimate confidence boost in being able to see herself, and you get great pics of your lady that other dudes won't fap their brains out to.


----------



## Sippin40oz (May 9, 2010)

Dude if your gf is fit enough to be naked on the interwebs and get paid for it your a lucky guy! Most guys would kill to go out with a suicide girl so stop your whining!


----------



## damigu (May 9, 2010)

personally, i wouldn't go out with someone who has done porn. and i would end things if it happened during our relationship. i want ladies with more self respect than that.

i don't care if it's soft-core or hard-core. and don't delude yourself into thinking that SG or any "alt" stuff is art instead of porn. it's a paid website for [mostly] guys to subscribe and jack off to. maybe just a handful of subscribers are actually evaluating it from an artistic mindset.

despite what the proponents of it claim, it isn't female empowerment at all. showing your boobs/snatch for cash isn't taking control of your self/life. it is being exploited by someone with more money than you.


it basically boils down to two things:
1/ art:
if she's just interested in the artistic aspect, then hire a professional photographer and keep the photos private. that way it'll actually be classy, and a sexy thing to share between just the two of you.

2/ sex:
if she's actually just getting off on the idea that lots of people will lust after her, then she's headed down a bad road filled with smarmy people and she'll end up with more confused (and possibly lower) self esteem than she started with. feeling good about yourself has to come from inside of yourself--if you tie your self esteem to what other people desire of you, then you'll just end up dependent and in bad shape over the long run.


----------



## Bobo (May 9, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I could say stuff to make you feel better like at least its just topless and its not like she's doing hardcore porn or stripping at a club but if my girlfriend wanted to be a topless suicide girl I would say absolutely not. I would tell her that my girlfriend doesn't do that kind of stuff and she can make a choice. I would not be ok with it mainly because this can lead to porn or stripping which is basically being a hooker. If you love her then you can only tell her how you feel.



I don't buy the slippery slope theory. I know many people who smoke dope, and have so for many years. Some of these people who are very accomplished, professional businessmen. They didn't fall into the stereotypical anti-drug type of thinking that says they will eventually become hardcore drug addicts and totally fuck up their lives since they started smoking dope. Every person makes their own decisions and reacts to things in their own unique way. 

Her decisions should be her's to make, imo that's how it should be. Riffer explaining how he feels is important, it's not an opinion I'd hold back from her. If he out and out says he does not approve and tries to talk her out of it, that could be a forerunner to future resentment as 7 Dying Trees said. 

Of course I can't totally discount the slippery slope theory. Otoh, trying to keep her from doing something can hurt the relationship. I'd choose for her to be free to do what she wants, after discussing it over thoroughly with her. In the end, I think it's more harmful to try and effectively take someone's freedom to do as they please from them.

I'd also say snyrgy's post was spot on.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 9, 2010)

Completely get you dude, I wouldn't feel comfortable with it either. If it was artistic nude shots and done with class maybe, but not Suicide Girls.


I also don't get why she needs to pose naked to get self esteem, sounds like she already has it if shes that brave.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 9, 2010)

I agree with most of the posts. If I had a gf who wanted to do a suicide girls shoot, or anything nude for that matter, I'd tell her that I didn't like the idea, and if she kept doing it [such as doing shoots for different websites] or having odd behavior [because she's doing more than photo shoots], I'd tell her to hit the bricks.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 9, 2010)

Explorer said:


> First off, if your girlfriend is really wanting to do this for the $300, then is it the $300, or is it the idea of men seeing her pictures (and the inevitable wanking off) which will raise her self-esteem?
> 
> And, if men wanting her in a sexual way is what she requires now, then I have to tell you that you have a recipe for even more activity in that direction in the future. Once someone gets some satisfaction in that way, there's no credible evidence that such a need goes away, but only increases the more someone acts on it.


This. 
If you dont want it, and shes doing it, (no offense) but get some balls and say its either me or it.


----------



## avenger (May 10, 2010)

Riffer said:


> She doesnt only want to do it for self esteem. Shes always loved the pinup look. She likes the artistic aspect of it. She has a half sleeve of tattoos, tounge and nipple piercings, ear gauges to 5/8. *So shes not just doing it because she wants someone to say shes pretty (she gets that from me everyday*). So the self esteem isnt the main reason. And we did talk about it and shes going to do it and I'm not going to stop her but I just wish she wouldnt do it. I'm sure I'll be mad for sometime about it and maybe get over it one day. But right now I just need to vent and hear other peoples opinions on this. Are there any girls on this site? Maybe they would have a different point of view that would make me think about things differently.


 Its not the same though. 

Not getting into my personal situation but you saying shes attractive and other men saying it are two very different things.


----------



## JohnIce (May 10, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> This.
> If you dont want it, and shes doing it, (no offense) but get some balls and say its either me or it.


 
Relationships are about more than balls though. They're about compromises, respect and sacrifice too. If you go into a relationship with the mentality that you decide everything, you're in charge of her and anything you say is unquestionable, then you're setting yourself up for bitter loneliness, most likely. If you can just throw out "it's either me or it", then the relationship is obviously quite meaningless to you anyway.

What Riffer is doing here is a good example of how to handle a bump in a relationship: he's giving it some serious thought, balancing the pro's and con's and really tries to do what is ultimately the best for him and his girlfriend, who has the better reason for their actions and who should step off for the sake of the relationship.

It all comes down to teamwork and respect, not balls and ultimatums.


----------



## Riffer (May 10, 2010)

Well since I haven't told you guys whats going on I guess I will now. After some thinking I have decided to support her in what she wants to do (to an certain degree). I told her that I should be lucky to have a girlfriend that is beautiful enough to do such a thing. While on the other hand I know other guys might be able to see her naked which will always feel weird to me. But I'm the one who gets to have her and she is in a relationship with me. I told her that as long as this doesnt become more and more drastic were it leads to stripping/porn movies, then I am OK with it. And here's something I didnt know, but apparently she only gets paid if they decide to buy the photos. So if they pass on the photos, she keeps them and the rights to them. So if they dont take them then her and I have some professional nude shots for ouselves. Thanks for all the different advice guys.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 10, 2010)

avenger said:


> Its not the same though.
> 
> Not getting into my personal situation but you saying shes attractive and other men saying it are two very different things.



Agreed.

I also agree with John, relationships are complicated as fuck, making things black and white rarely helps unless it's a situation that needs simplifying.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 10, 2010)

Randy said:


> That domain's already taken.



you checked?


----------



## synrgy (May 10, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Well since I haven't told you guys whats going on I guess I will now. After some thinking I have decided to support her in what she wants to do (to an certain degree). I told her that I should be lucky to have a girlfriend that is beautiful enough to do such a thing. While on the other hand I know other guys might be able to see her naked which will always feel weird to me. But I'm the one who gets to have her and she is in a relationship with me. I told her that as long as this doesnt become more and more drastic were it leads to stripping/porn movies, then I am OK with it. And here's something I didnt know, but apparently she only gets paid if they decide to buy the photos. So if they pass on the photos, she keeps them and the rights to them. So if they dont take them then her and I have some professional nude shots for ouselves. Thanks for all the different advice guys.



Sounds like you're both moving forward with consideration. Good on ya, dude.


----------



## meisterjager (May 10, 2010)

Without reading the thread, I'm fucking petrified of my girlfriend deciding she wants to do this kinda stuff one day. And I'm about 95% sure it'll happen. But, I dunno.. I think I'd be cool with it after a while. I mean.. I KNOW, for sure, this girl is crazy about me, and I feel the same about her. My worries lie in the path it could lead her down, rather than the instantaneous thought of guys seeing her tits and being like woah. I imagine if we were out and a guy said he'd seen the shoot, I'd wanna rip his fucking head off, though. Therein lies my other problem 

I wish you all the best dude


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 10, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Well since I haven't told you guys whats going on I guess I will now. After some thinking I have decided to support her in what she wants to do (to an certain degree). I told her that I should be lucky to have a girlfriend that is beautiful enough to do such a thing. While on the other hand I know other guys might be able to see her naked which will always feel weird to me. But I'm the one who gets to have her and she is in a relationship with me. I told her that as long as this doesnt become more and more drastic were it leads to stripping/porn movies, then I am OK with it. And here's something I didnt know, but apparently she only gets paid if they decide to buy the photos. So if they pass on the photos, she keeps them and the rights to them. So if they dont take them then her and I have some professional nude shots for ouselves. Thanks for all the different advice guys.




Word!!! Its great that you worked it out.


----------



## shredfreak (May 11, 2010)

stryker1800 said:


> A little off topic but, Jenna Jameson (and don't act like you don't know who I'm talking about) has only slept with 4 men in her entire career and i know at least one of those men was her husband. Many other adult actress are in similar situations with their career.
> 
> My point being more on topic, a Reputable company in the adult industry lets the female actress be totally in control on what goes on during their session, I suggest if she hasn't sealed the deal to do some research about the company(assuming you decide to be comfortable with her choice and maybe the research would help). From an objective point of view i see absolutely nothing wrong with the adult industry, assuming certain health issues are being addressed and nobody is being forced to do things they don't want, but if it were me in the situation i would initially be very apprehensive about it but depending on the girl may very well be okay with it.



Isn't this a bit of a bad example since adult start like jenna jameson (and basicly the entire older generation) made a fuckload more money then nowadays? The companies might still be reputable although i strongly doubt ppl can make the same amount of money anymore with nowadays illegal downloads.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 11, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Without reading the thread, I'm fucking petrified of my girlfriend deciding she wants to do this kinda stuff one day. And I'm about 95% sure it'll happen. But, I dunno.. I think I'd be cool with it after a while. I mean.. I KNOW, for sure, this girl is crazy about me, and I feel the same about her. My worries lie in the path it could lead her down, rather than the instantaneous thought of guys seeing her tits and being like woah. I imagine if we were out and a guy said he'd seen the shoot, I'd wanna rip his fucking head off, though. Therein lies my other problem
> 
> I wish you all the best dude


 
Yeah it'd be an awkward conversation if all your mates had seen your gf naked.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 11, 2010)

i have to say man, that would kill me if my girlfriend did that. just the thought of other guys/scumbags looking at her naked makes me feel ill


----------



## JohnIce (May 11, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i have to say man, that would kill me if my girlfriend did that. just the thought of other guys/scumbags looking at her naked makes me feel ill


 
Then again, how many of us in this thread has ever watched porn?  Sure there are scumbags but come on, we all do it. I'd venture a guess that most people who watch porn are completely regular people just having a chill time with themselves before getting some more work done.


----------



## Varcolac (May 11, 2010)

I think the true scumbags would be looking for something a little more hardcore than suicide girls.


----------



## 777timesgod (May 11, 2010)

stryker1800 said:


> A little off topic but, Jenna Jameson (and don't act like you don't know who I'm talking about)



The monastery where most of us forum members live in doesnt have any of her movies in the DVD section, hm...maybe I should try the VHS section? 

As for the year being 2010 we dont care, just because years go by and seasons change doesnt mean that anyone has an obligation to drop his morals-beliefs-standards-pride-etc etc.
It's one thing to live in the medieval times and its another thing to be the bitch of modernization...but thats just us 7string monks talking.


----------



## SargeantVomit (May 11, 2010)

Just quickly skimmed through the thread. If she wants to follow through on this she should know that SG is the absolute worst way to do it and there are better outlets to choose from. You aren't allowed to do "topless only" shoots with SG, they require full nudity. They also own distribution rights and routinely will use girls pictures for back of magazine ads for "call Jenny for great handjobs" or whatever.

Look up some other alt-porn outlets as compared. They will probably A)pay more if she's hot B)not require twatshots C)not plaster the pictures all over the place other than the "intended" purpose. 

Also, as far as being "uncomfortable" with it, take pictures of your erect dick and start showing her friends. Fair game. Haha.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 11, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> Also, as far as being "uncomfortable" with it, take pictures of your erect dick and start showing her friends. Fair game. Haha.



 

I just died  

Sounds fair. 

And why are there still no pics of your girlfriend in this thread? I believe SS.org should be the third party in deciding whether or not she should do it.


----------



## Riffer (May 11, 2010)

I posted some pics of her when the "Pictures of your Girlfriends and Ex's" thread was still open. My post is on this page, like the sixth one down. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/42630-pics-of-girlfriends-and-exs-56.html#post1761913


----------



## synrgy (May 11, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I posted some pics of her when the "Pictures of your Girlfriends and Ex's" thread was still open. My post is on this page, like the sixth one down. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/42630-pics-of-girlfriends-and-exs-56.html#post1761913



"this image has been moved or deleted -- photobucket.com"


----------



## Riffer (May 11, 2010)

synrgy said:


> "this image has been moved or deleted -- photobucket.com"


 Oh I must have deleted it from photobucket. I'm at work and can't get on photobucket or anything so I'll do it when I get home. But maybe I shouldnt since people seem so interested in seeing her now.


----------



## auxioluck (May 11, 2010)

One of my best friends does this kind of modeling. She's done a couple topless shoots, and looks the part. Blonde/pink hair, skimpy cute gothy clothing, tattoos, big fuzzy boots, etc..etc... Anyway, her current boyfriend has gotten really pissed at her because she's been doing more shoots lately. She asked me if we were dating if I would be mad at her. Here's how I look at it...

Anyone who gets in a relationship with a model should expect photos to be taken and shoots to happen. Getting mad about it is as ridiculous as someone dating a stripper and then getting mad that they strip. As a musician, I totally understand passion for something that doesn't necessarily have a lot of merit or solid future. If it's what my girlfriend wants to do, and she loves it, then I say more power to her. Maybe there are guys out there that'll see her tits, maybe not. But at the end of the day, she's with me. So fuck it. I like seeing a girl I care about being happy. Her happiness = my happiness.

Obviously, this isn't my situation, so I won't tell you what to do. But that's my opinion. If you really care about this girl, then let her do what makes her happy. 

Good luck bro. 

**EDIT**
Just saw the update, because I'm a douche and didn't read the whole thread. Glad it's all worked out man.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 11, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Oh I must have deleted it from photobucket. I'm at work and can't get on photobucket or anything so I'll do it when I get home. But maybe I shouldnt since people seem so interested in seeing her now.



How about this:

Would you rather we see normal pics or the SG pics? 


I kid, I kid.

Its all up to you man.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah man I was just joking about the pics  No need to dig through photobucket or anything.


----------



## Riffer (May 11, 2010)

Yeah fuck looking for pics. And if you did see her Sucide Girl pics how would you know it was my g/f and not one of the other 1000's of girls they have on there?


----------



## zindrome (May 11, 2010)

You should call Dan Savage and seek his advice. He usually doles out excellent advice on savage love.


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2010)

I hope the creepy "sooo... pics?" undertone is telling enough of why you WOULDN'T want your girlfriend's jubblies out on display for the world.

For those that contend that we're villainizing those who browse Suicide Girls, since a lot of us do... perhaps the real issue is that we're all a little creepier than we thought or would like to admit of ourselves? Food for thought.


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 11, 2010)

No worries man, I'm sure everything will all work out for the best regardless.

But basically for me, aside from making sure you know everything there is to know about any given company you're (directly or indirectly) getting involved with, you either gotta trust her or not.
You don't have bullshit support this, but you do need to trust her (assuming the company's straight in your book, etc) or decide not to altogether. If you do, then I think shit will all fall into line and there shouldn't be any concern about some random jackoff who ISN'T with your girl popping a mini-bone off somewhere like he would be anyway, if you two truly care about each other. That being said, if you don't trust her, then you probably just learned something extremely significant about yourself, her, and your relationship, and frankly that's invaluable--even if it has to come through relative difficulty.


Best of luck to you though man, regardless.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 11, 2010)

As long as you have truly decided that this isn't a problem for you, all should be well. Be sure to look deep for potential regret later, or you WILL have problems.

Good luck.


----------



## leandroab (May 11, 2010)

So, when are the pictures coming?


----------



## Espaul (May 12, 2010)

^ 
+1


----------



## groph (May 14, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Explorer, you posted a link to a feminist website. It cannot be taken seriously.
> 
> Anyway, just remember this: even though people will be seeing her naked, depicted by a million little lights on a computer monitor, you will be the only one who sees her for real.
> 
> And while some people may be wacking it to pics of her, you... well... you get the idea


 

The later points are true.

As far as the feminist thing goes, I wholeheartedly agree on their early efforts such as getting the vote and being considered as human beings but the more I learn about feminism the more I can't formulate an opinion on it in general. The re-structuring of gender roles and the whole tearing down of the awful patriarchal society that pervades the way we think and therefore adds this paranoia to your daily thought ("Are these thoughts and beliefs of mine actually mine, or did some awful MAN tell me to think this way because his awful PENIS wants him to be powerful?") I don't know if I buy or not, but like I said it's paranoia. It could very well be true.
It's pretty clear I don't like man-bashing or the extermination of anyone with an XY chromosome but these aren't representative of the women who just want to earn a dollar and be taken seriously in the public sphere.

Obviously I can't blame you for your reaction, I'm SURE I'd feel the same, no matter how nice and permissive I think I am. It's like us guys are hardwired to instinctively think we "own" our significant others and control who they have sex with. Of course feminists absolutely hate that shit. It's just a super touchy subject and I think she should understand that you feel that way. Given, this reaction is about as obvious and as inevitable as the sun's rising and falling so I'm sure she is well aware. I'd want my daughter (I don't have one) to remain a virgin for her entire life because I know how guys will look at her, but I don't want her to be unsatisfied and unloved either.

Just bear in mind that while she IS going to be in something that IS porn that dudes WILL be beating off to, just keep this in mind. Do you have a deep emotional connection with Jenna Haze or Eva Angelina (don't pretend you don't know who they are)? I doubt it. Girls need to realize that guys don't take porn as reality. It's fifteen minutes (okay 30 seconds) of absolutely superficial shallow meaningless meaningless meaningless visual arousal designed to make routine maintenance a little more fun. This is how I see it, at least. After watching porn, I don't feel like walking out and raping a woman or beating one, as feminists insist I do, it inspires me to do absolutely nothing. I know it's all fake, the women are paid well (men hardly at all but at least they can "act" well into their forties... unfortunately).

I'm saying that some dude is going to spank it looking at your girlfriend merely as a pair of (probably awesome) tits and a (probably awesome) ass. That's to be taken completely literally as that's all he's doing.

And also, if Suicide Girls is so "woman friendly", then consider the fact that there will be a few girls doing their business to your girlfriend as well. Now it's awesome!


----------



## groph (May 14, 2010)

Also, you could always get naked pictures of yourself done if it makes you feel any better knowing that guys are whacking it to you.


----------



## helly (May 14, 2010)

groph said:


> Do you have a deep emotional connection with Jenna Haze or Eva Angelina (don't pretend you don't know who they are)? I doubt it. Girls need to realize that guys don't take porn as reality.



This is a pretty good point. Women in porn, and honestly, naked women in general, don't really get processed by our brains as 'real people'. They exist only for our direct pleasure for a brief moment, and then, just as they appeared, they cease to exist in reality.


----------



## groph (May 14, 2010)

helly said:


> This is a pretty good point. Women in porn, and honestly, naked women in general, don't really get processed by our brains as 'real people'. They exist only for our direct pleasure for a brief moment, and then, just as they appeared, they cease to exist in reality.


 
that's precisely it. Sex and reality can be separated really easily. I can further this point by admitting something that people need to read really, really carefully.

Yesterday I was at a friend's house watching the news. Of course, without my permission they just stick in this uncomfortably long clip of a bunch of scantily clad SEVEN year olds dancing (very very sexually) to some Beyonce song I think. It was in response to that apparently risque video that Miley Cyrus has come out with (I didn't see the problem with it but I'm only two years older than her so I'm legally alright).

So anyway, I was watching a bunch of seven year old girls who were 80% naked dirty dancing. My first thought was "OH WHAT, NICE!" THEN, I realized that none of them had secondary sex characteristics and my second thought was "OH FUCK NOOOOOOOOOOO" I still can't wrap my head around why someone would get a bunch of 7 year old girls to do this. You don't need to gyrate and thrust to demonstrate dancing talent. The news was fucking with my instinctive (or socialized, whatever) impulse to interpret gyrating bodies as sexual. I mean they were doing it well too, they looked exactly like the Pussycat Dolls, only minus the things that make the Pussycat Dolls so wonderful. That's the first thing I saw. Skin and gyration. Then I didn't see the tits, then I felt dirty. Real dirty. I actually felt as if the news had raped my brain. If I saw a bunch of naked men dancing in a similar fashion, my first thought would be sexual. My second thought would be "never mind" but my point is that purely superficial sexuality is just that. When you see a penis, whether or not you're homosexual or not, your first thought is probably sexual, because it's a sexual organ you're looking at. This is why we're all terrified of getting an NRB* (and probably RB's too) in a public shower, coupled with that homonegativity that 14 year old boys are known for. It is all literally purely superficial, and can be incredibly fleeting as was the case with those terrifying nearly naked seven year old girls who will probably grow up to be incredible dancers if they aren't indoctrinated into the flesh parade of the media.





EDIT: Well that's not PRECISELY it, as I wouldn't extend this to naked women in general, but certainly to the ones in porn or slapped up on billboards or whatever. Porn is intended for visual arousal and that's all it is. I don't see the naked chick in my bed right now (I'm lying) as a temporary form of arousal, she'd be a "real person" to me because I probably had to go to great lengths to get her there, meaning I probably have a deep emotional connection to her. It just depends on the context. But yeah, if I was driving along and saw some random naked chick on the street doing jumping jacks, after I crawled out of the twisted burning wreckage and got home I wouldn't be thinking of her as a person, but as a wonderful bouncing distraction. If I knew the girl I'd .. probably say something stupid like "hi" or something. It would have more significance than being purely sexual, but the sexuality of it would be enhanced since you know who this girl is. You'd probably react a lot more intensely to a naked picture of that attractive chick in your (UNIVERSITY, no jailbait plz, sorry) class than some anonymous girl in porn, even if the pornstar is, by your standards, more attractive.













*to the uninitiated, NRB = No Reason Boner. Don't worry, it's not math class that is getting you up, it's no reason at all. Man, nothing gets me hornier than nothing.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (May 14, 2010)

groph said:


> Man, nothing gets me hornier than nothing.


----------



## groph (May 15, 2010)

came


----------



## Mexi (May 16, 2010)

Any other response other than that you support her 100% (especially if you allude to her being a possible mother to your future children) is just downright selfish. She's a grown adult, well aware of the consequences of doing it and if she is doing it for herself, for noone else and not for the money then seriously, what is the harm? other than the fact that you don't feel comfortable with the possibility of other dudes beating off to a picture of your girlfriend.

If this is what she wants, then support her. If the relationship is as serious as you make it out to be, then some stupid SG pinup deal is hardly grounds for drama.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2010)

If the argument is "she's a grown adult and she should be able to do whatever she wants, since she know the consequences of her actions" then you could use that same excuse to give her free reign to do whatever she wants, including beating those guys off herself. Seriously.

Let me guess... that's different, right? Why, because it infringes on your intimacy? Maybe it crosses into the territory of things that are supposed to be kept between a couple. Well to some people, sharing your naked body is something that's just supposed to he kept between two people in a relationship, especially if they're together at the time it gets brought up.


----------



## quasarwaves (May 16, 2010)

Randy said:


> If the argument is "she's a grown adult and she should be able to do whatever she wants, since she know the consequences of her actions" then you could use that same excuse to give her free reign to do whatever she wants, including beating those guys off herself. Seriously.
> 
> Let me guess... that's different, right? Why, because it infringes on your intimacy? Maybe it crosses into the territory of things that are supposed to be kept between a couple. Well to some people, sharing your naked body is something that's just supposed to he kept between two people in a relationship, especially if they're together at the time it gets brought up.



yeah, and not only that, but if this dude should support her 100% for showing her tits and ass, then why not approach her at some point and say "well, if you want to do this, I get to go get a lap dance every time you leave for a photoshoot" seems only fair right? 

on one half, I wouldn't be too worried, as it is JUST suicide girls afterall. It's not like you're handing her over to Max Hardcore.

On the other hand, while she says it would make her feel happy, she should also be concerned about your happiness as well. Relationships are never a one way street, right?

This may seem barely relevent but...
one of my ex's used to go fuck other chicks (they probably scissored or something) and would tell me about it after the fact. When I told her that I'd like some input into it one way or another even though I wasn't threatened by her ?????ing the ladies, she said that she would continue to do so, and I was allowed to fuck whatever GUY I wanted (And since I'm about as straight as they come, this compremise was useless to me lol). This draws a strange parallel at best, but the inevitable result was that I dumped her ass. 

So Riffer, if it really bothers you that much, where its on your mind all the time, and you just cant see past it, then let her go man - and if she really wants you, she'll make the right choices.


----------



## damigu (May 16, 2010)

Mexi said:


> Any other response other than that you support her 100% (especially if you allude to her being a possible mother to your future children) is just downright selfish. She's a grown adult, well aware of the consequences of doing it and if she is doing it for herself, for noone else and not for the money then seriously, what is the harm?



i just turned 32 and i can assure you that nobody...*NOBODY*...is a fully grown adult aware of all consequences in their early 20's (if they're even that old--based on some things he said, i don't think the OP and his GF are even 20 yet).

we all think we know everything at that age, but we don't. there are things i did back then that still haunt me now, but i was certain at the time that i knew all of the consequences of it.


----------



## Explorer (May 17, 2010)

quasarwaves said:


> yeah, and not only that, but if this dude should support her 100% for showing her tits and ass, then why not approach her at some point and say "well, if you want to do this, I get to go get a lap dance every time you leave for a photoshoot" seems only fair right?
> 
> ...On the other hand, while she says it would make her feel happy, she should also be concerned about your happiness as well. Relationships are never a one way street, right?
> 
> ...



Your example is completely relevant, and touches on something I've noticed in past relationships... 

When someone starts saying that their behavior is acceptable... and yet says they're the arbiter of what is acceptable, it's always funny how they refuse to compromise on the limits they put on others.

I had a girlfriend who wanted to go away for a weekend with her girlfriends to a nude beach. No problem, I said. A couple of my guy friends invited me to go hang out with them at said beach on another weekend. She freaked out. She started speculating on my motives, told me that men and women are different, and yet was unable to abandon her main argument: If I loved her, I'd be okay with her doing what she wanted, and I'd also be okay with her saying I couldn't do something I wanted. 

Relationships are indeed about compromise for the sake of the relationship. As soon as someone states that they can impose rules and you can't, it's not a fair relationship. 

And, if the relationship can't survive everyone living under the same rules (even if those rules have to do with exposing oneself or even rubbing genitals, with a person or with large groups of people of one's choice, even anonymously), then it becomes clear where selfishness and hypocrisy lie.

----

I imagine, given the recognition that sometimes people do things because they want to, the OP's girlfriend has no problem with his viewing strippers, or with a woman seeing him naked at a time and place of his choosing. It might make him happy, and if a stripper was willing to do things to raise his self esteem, his girlfriend would surely not be selfish and stand in the way of that.

Or, she might come to the realization that she can't have it both ways.

Or, she might be completely selfish, in which case it's time to dump her ass.

---- 

Damigu, 32 is long in the past for me. I've been wondering how old some of those arguing against compromise in a relationship are, and how long their longest relationship has been....


----------



## Mexi (May 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> If the argument is "she's a grown adult and she should be able to do whatever she wants, since she know the consequences of her actions" then you could use that same excuse to give her free reign to do whatever she wants, including beating those guys off herself. Seriously.



I COULD use that same excuse to justify beating off guys herself, but I would be retarded to say that because the two situations are completely different. Her intention is to do this for herself and for her self esteem, how you equate that to her beating off random guys is just ludicrous.

Saying that some is an adult and should be aware of consequences is hardly an excuse and more a realization of fact in the adult world. If things turn out poorly and everything goes to hell, then honestly, they should have known better. If she were to be a stripper or a hooker than I would react much differently. However, most of the photos that SG take are relatively tasteful and hardly grounds for all the BS that this thread is filled with.


----------



## damigu (May 17, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Damigu, 32 is long in the past for me. I've been wondering how old some of those arguing against compromise in a relationship are, and how long their longest relationship has been....



then you know exactly what i'm saying about bad decisions at that time, thinking you really knew/understood all possible ramifications. 

the OP said he's only been with her for a little over a year and a half. considering the typical age on the forum is in the 16-22 range, i'm guessing few posters have more experience than just a couple years of a high school or college relationship.
personally, my longest was a little over 10 years (with a possibility of us getting back together again in the near future, after a few years apart).



quasarwaves said:


> This may seem barely relevent but...
> one of my ex's used to go fuck other chicks (they probably scissored or something) and would tell me about it after the fact. When I told her that I'd like some input into it one way or another even though I wasn't threatened by her ?????ing the ladies, she said that she would continue to do so, and I was allowed to fuck whatever GUY I wanted (And since I'm about as straight as they come, this compremise was useless to me lol). This draws a strange parallel at best, but the inevitable result was that I dumped her ass.



i think your example is relevant, but taken to a more extreme point than the OPs current situation.
as for me, i think cheating is cheating is cheating. it doesn't matter if it is with another guy or another girl. if you want to be with someone other than--or in addition to--me, i don't want to be in the picture (regardless of whether i could have input in choosing the person or not).


----------



## Xaios (May 17, 2010)

Didn't read the whole thread, but just try and make sure that no one you know IRL knows about it. You don't need half your group of friends walking up to you and saying "Yeah, dude, so last night I blew my load oogling your girlfriend's tits while I imagined myself boinking her. Hot shit, man! Never gonna look at those cans the same way again!"


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2010)

Mexi said:


> Her intention is to do this for herself and for her self esteem, how you equate that to her beating off random guys is just ludicrous.



I've known women that did exactly that for just that reason. The line is drawn at when it requires other people's confirmation that she's desirable, as opposed to just her boyfriend. How far you go before you decide that crosses the line is up to the person.

I've heard more than enough interviews with women in the porn industry that say "well, I don't do anal with anybody except my boyfriend/husband. That's a personal thing and I want to keep that between us." Well, they have about the same take as you do but they draw their line a little further. In Riffer's case, he draws the line further back than you.


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 17, 2010)

quasarwaves said:


> So Riffer, if it really bothers you that much, where its on your mind all the time, and you just cant see past it, then let her go man - and if she really wants you, she'll make the right choices.



YES



damigu said:


> i can assure you that nobody...*NOBODY*...is a fully grown adult aware of all consequences in their early 20's .



YES



Explorer said:


> When someone starts saying that their behavior is acceptable... and yet says they're the arbiter of what is acceptable, it's always funny how they refuse to compromise on the limits they put on others.
> 
> Relationships are indeed about compromise for the sake of the relationship. As soon as someone states that they can impose rules and you can't, it's not a fair relationship.
> 
> ...



YES


Goodnight.


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 18, 2010)

Aurochs34 said:


> YES
> 
> YES
> 
> ...



THIS.

+you need to start thinking about you. instead of just her and the both of you. she has decided what it is she wants, and is going to pursue it regardless of what you feel/say/want. what do YOU want? can you really see yourself being with someone that does what she's doing all the time? in the long run?

as said before, if you can compromise, then she should too. if she can't, then it's time to let her go, because you don't matter to her as much as she does to you. you need to take care of YOU sometimes.

/thread


----------



## avenger (May 18, 2010)

goherpsNderp said:


> THIS.
> 
> +you need to start thinking about you. instead of just her and the both of you. she has decided what it is she wants, and is going to pursue it regardless of what you feel/say/want. what do YOU want? can you really see yourself being with someone that does what she's doing all the time? in the long run?
> 
> ...


 Man I feel like you just came out of the computer and told me this. It was kind of scary.


----------



## renzoip (May 18, 2010)

I'm only 24 but I'm so over girls that need lots of attention because:

A) Too low self-esteem
B) Too high self-esteem

I'll share my example:

My ex also was into the whole hooking up with girls" for experimentation/it's harmless/etc." Although she knew it was nothing I supported, she insisted and tried to legitimize her behavior with a bunch of excuses. Finally we agreed that if she would hook up with girls, then I would too (cause hooking up with guys wouldn't be fair since I'm not attracted by them). She agreed cause she knew that I was so into her, I wouldn't do it. But I did it and she was not OK with it regardless of our agreement and that she was still hooking up with girls. 

Also, when I was in a band, I started getting attention from both girls and guys and she would not be cool about me hanging out with my gay friends because of "their intentions". The point is, she wanted all my attention and all the attention of the rest of the world and it would bother her whenever she did not get it.

Therefore, although there are great girls (I'm sure your girl must me), the need for attention can be a dangerous thing. Good Luck!


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2010)

renzoip said:


> My ex also was into the whole hooking up with girls" for experimentation/it's harmless/etc." Although she knew it was nothing I supported, she insisted and tried to legitimize her behavior with a bunch of excuses. Finally we agreed that if she would hook up with girls, then I would too (cause hooking up with guys wouldn't be fair since I'm not attracted by them). She agreed cause she knew that I was so into her, I wouldn't do it. But I did it and she was not OK with it regardless of our agreement and that she was still hooking up with girls.
> 
> Also, when I was in a band, I started getting attention from both girls and guys and she would not be cool about me hanging out with my gay friends because of "their intentions". The point is, she wanted all my attention and all the attention of the rest of the world and it would bother her whenever she did not get it.



Good god, man. No offense but that's one self centered bitch right there.


----------



## ridealot100 (May 18, 2010)

Even though its her decision, she is in a relationship.. and there should be a sense of intimacy when it comes to the naked body. Especially when you are devoting yourself to someone else. Its not even for any kind of artistic purpose either.. Its honestly just porn for the newer generation. 

Its a respect thing man. Toss a few pictures of your junk to her friends and see how she feels. Then point out the fact that its being seen by millions in her case. 

I dont know.. maybe I am old fashion, but that would not sit right with me.


----------



## renzoip (May 18, 2010)

Randy said:


> Good god, man. No offense but that's one self centered bitch right there.



None taken, man. Glad I finally realized it after 3 years. I feel much better now!


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2010)

damigu said:


> nobody...*NOBODY*...is a fully grown adult aware of all consequences in their early 20's



I like to think I'm thinking more along these lines. Since I'm trying to change jobs and get more into the work world, I realized that with the internet being what it is - I was actually fairly accessible as a person due to social networking sites. 

I had a MySpace (that I hadn't touched in ages), and since I hadn't touched it in ages - the content was childish and a poor attempt at humor - so I deleted it for fear of someone from a potential new job seeing it and having a different opinion than the one I portray. I had a Twitter that was never used and just signed up for due to eighty-million different messages saying, "______ has invited you to Twitter." The updates were very pointless and it served no purpose so I deleted it as well. On Facebook, I deleted a majority of my co-workers and ESPECIALLY my bosses since I didn't want my personal life being dragged into the work place; the only ones who are on there now are the ones who are smart enough NOT to bring it in. I also have a formspring but only those who see my SSO/MG accounts and Facebook (which is private) could link to it unless someone thought to go on there.

TL;DR - I got rid of myself from a bunch of the internet because I wanted people to base their opinions of me based on my real personality, not some potentially old, crude/poor attempt at humor.




helly said:


> This is a pretty good point. Women in porn, and honestly, naked women in general, don't really get processed by our brains as 'real people'. They exist only for our direct pleasure for a brief moment, and then, just as they appeared, they cease to exist in reality.



There was actually an episode of "True Life" that was on not too long ago, about people being addicted to porn - and one of the people was actually Jayden James (real name Michelle). From what I saw she was somewhat ashamed of it, and she balled her eyes out in front of IIRC, here family about it cause I'm pretty sure they didn't know about it until then.

Just goes to show it's not necessarily their (the actresses) first choice for work


----------



## avenger (May 21, 2010)

ridealot100 said:


> Even though its her decision, she is in a relationship.. and there should be a sense of intimacy when it comes to the naked body. Especially when you are devoting yourself to someone else. Its not even for any kind of artistic purpose either.. Its honestly just porn for the newer generation.
> 
> Its a respect thing man. *Toss a few pictures of your junk to her friends and see how she feels.* Then point out the fact that its being seen by millions in her case.
> 
> I dont know.. maybe I am old fashion, but that would not sit right with me.


 I tried to picture this happening and realized how funny it would be if he took this seriously. Walks up to GF's friends throws abunch of photos at them and runs.


----------



## TreWatson (May 21, 2010)

i dunno, it'd be a confidence boost for me too.

"dude, your girlfriend is a suicide girl! she's soooo hot!"

"yeah, and guess what? I get to bang her and you NEVER will. enjoy your hand."


----------



## Mr Violence (May 21, 2010)

Some of my friends have seen pictures of my girlfriend. Oops.

But I don't really care. I'm proud that she's mine, and they can't have her!


----------



## freepower (May 29, 2010)

I don't think I'd particularly mind in my case, although I guess I would mind someone going ahead with something I was seriously uncomfortable about.

I mean, I want a pet scorpion, she says no, A-ok, loud and clear. I'd appreciate the same veto should I want it.


----------



## Randy (May 29, 2010)

freepower said:


> I want a pet scorpion



Now I want one.


----------



## freepower (May 29, 2010)

Yes please.

The rules are that I can have a scorpion if the terrarium is at least a whole room and closed door away from anywhere she needs to be. This has led to me considering a whole room full of the things. 

To keep it vaguely on topic, what about a compromise - she does the shoot but you get some kind of unusual treat? Or she does it, but promises to stay partially covered?


----------



## metaljazz247 (May 30, 2010)

Hey, had to jump in here. My wife is a photographer that does stuff like this (along with everything else her lens can capture) and we do run into some "interesting" people. I can say from the perspective of a married man, that you could all come over and see my wife. But as several people have similarly said, she is mine she wants it that way. (not all you coming over...lol) My advice is that you should realize that if she is in it for the art, you should respect that because there is a difference to what Suicide Girls puts out and what "everybody" else does. Additionally, if it appears that she gets addicted to it and starts making poor decisions that is when you should step back, but not before (again, in my opinion) since that would be telling her you don't think she has any self-control. Remember that she is yours cause she wants you to be hers and that eye contact of any kind never hurt anyone.

good luck
RAE


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Jul 9, 2010)

Riffer said:


> She doesnt only want to do it for self esteem. Shes always loved the pinup look. She likes the artistic aspect of it. She has a half sleeve of tattoos, tounge and nipple piercings, ear gauges to 5/8. So shes not just doing it because she wants someone to say shes pretty (she gets that from me everyday). So the self esteem isnt the main reason. And we did talk about it and shes going to do it and I'm not going to stop her but I just wish she wouldnt do it. I'm sure I'll be mad for sometime about it and maybe get over it one day. But right now I just need to vent and hear other peoples opinions on this. Are there any girls on this site? Maybe they would have a different point of view that would make me think about things differently.



Hi - Girl here 

FIRST of all - I would like to clear up something several guys have said... There is a whole world of difference between posing for SuicideGirls and outright porn....that's like comparing a Playboy shoot & some sleazy "barely-legal" porno. It's really not the same at all - ESPECIALLY from a girls' perspective. 

SuicideGirls, whilst yes, it is erotic - look at the MAJORITY of their pics - most of them don't even show BOOB for goodness' sake! It's relatively classy and it is incredibly empowering for a girl/woman to be able to do something like that. Do you have any idea how many girls would give their right arm to get a shot at being a SuicideGirl?!  _*ALOT*_ And yeah, whilst some guys might get enjoyment out of it, I assure you that is not what she'll be thinking about - she'll be thinking about how amazing it feels to know that someone out there still thinks you're beautiful.(I know - YOU think she is gorgeous - but that is different...if a random person comes up & gives you a compliment it ALWAYS feels that little bit more special than when your partner who loves you tells you the same thing.Because they love you for your beautiful personality too: the stranger doesn't know you, so their compliment is purely based on appearances)

...Maybe you should look at it this way: Your gf is obviously very attractive to even get a look at SG, and whilst guys may get the chance to oggle her online - YOU get to sleep in the same bed as her & actually have contact with her. If anything, you should feel proud of the fact she's your girlfriend & so many guys want her - just means you got a heck of a catch!
Also: if you decided you wanted to go and do a naked photoshoot, would she say yes & be supportive? Something to ask her...


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 9, 2010)

To the above post, you have a lot of good points but although a lot of the SG photos don't even show boob, they will not accept a shoot that doesn't show everything, and they own the rights to all photos and routinely sell them to other websites/magazines without their logo stamped on it. You HAVE to show poon and tits. This is coming from first hand experience dealing with them with a ladyfriend of mine who said "nevermind fuck that".


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Jul 9, 2010)

....to become a SuicideGirl, I would have thought you'd have to not give a flying fuck what anyone thinks of you....  So I don't really see what the issue is with showing your boobs or whatever.

SG's aren't exactly your commonplace wanna-be Playboy cover girl now are they? They are MEANT to be opinionated & in your face... 

And in regards to my prev. post: Let's not forget: sex is just SEX. Yeah it's great, but there are more things to a relationship than that. If you can't seperate your gf's desire to be a SG & the sexual side of it, from your relationship with her & how much you mean to each other, then I think that says alot.

But then again...I'm kinda odd in my opinions on that subject... IMO if it makes you happy, do it. I'd never stop anyone from doing what made them happy - especially my bf. Not even if he decided he wanted to dress in drag & go do some random photoshoot himself


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

I might be photographing a Suicide Girl soon as it goes, and she's not going to do any topless pics (at least in the time being). Maybe you need to ask her about what she'swilling to do, and what you have a problem with and why. Some people are a lot more protective of their partners in that respect, while some are more open and don't have a problem with it. I'm not saying you're in the wrong, I feel exactly the same way, but while we must honour the fact those we love will want to do something that makes them happy, it is a relationship and so everything she does will also effect you, and vice versa. 

@Peekaboo - I don't think its the fact he is worried about sexuality on her part, but the fact that lots of guys you haven't met are possibly doing unsavoury things over your partner is well, creepy.


----------



## Fzau (Jul 10, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I might be photographing a Suicide Girl soon as it goes, and she's not going to do any topless pics (at least in the time being).


 
Tell her tits or GTFO


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Tell her tits or GTFO


 
Annoying thing is, I so could've gone there.


----------



## Fzau (Jul 10, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Annoying thing is, I so could've gone there.


 
You didn't?
I revoke your man card


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Jul 10, 2010)

"@Peekaboo - I don't think its the fact he is worried about sexuality on her part, but the fact that lots of guys you haven't met are possibly doing unsavoury things over your partner is well, creepy."

....No more so than having loads of old guys oggling, leering and trying to cop a feel at you in a bar.... at least the guys doing "unsavoury things" the other side of the computer are faceless - it's only if you think of it & focus on that one aspect of it that it even really becomes an issue.

Girls like to look/feel sexy/pretty. Guys like to LOOK AT girls who feel sexy/pretty. FACT.
What said guys choose to do whilst looking at the girls is their call. You can't stop it. Same as you can't stop a guy seeing your gf in a public place, thinking she's hot, then going home & wacking off whilst imagining her.

What lengths a girl will go to to feel sexy is totally personal: some will feel sexy in just participating in a photoshoot & being treated like a moviestar for that brief period of time; others will want to be totally naked & flaunting themselves; some will want to have lots of sex; and even others will be content in one man thinking it of them....you can't control it. SO why waste time, energy, and possibly hurt your girlfriend, by trying? 

At the end of it all, relationships are hard. You're never going to like what your partner does ALL of the time. But you have to find a way to live with it & accept it makes them happy, or leave.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> "@Peekaboo - I don't think its the fact he is worried about sexuality on her part, but the fact that lots of guys you haven't met are possibly doing unsavoury things over your partner is well, creepy."
> 
> ....No more so than having loads of old guys oggling, leering and trying to cop a feel at you in a bar.... at least the guys doing "unsavoury things" the other side of the computer are faceless - it's only if you think of it & focus on that one aspect of it that it even really becomes an issue.
> 
> ...


 
I disagree with most of that, at the end of the day compromise has to be made on both sides. Its all well and good if it makes one person happy, but if it upsets the other person then its an issue. Aguy shouldn't just have to suck things up, and neither should a girl. That means feelings get locked up and fester, only making things worse.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

Fzau said:


> You didn't?
> I revoke your man card


 
I have failed. I am sorry. *jumps off cliff*


----------



## MTech (Jul 10, 2010)

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> look at the MAJORITY of their pics - most of them don't even show BOOB for goodness' sake!



I'm not so sure about this, I have a few friends that are SG's and ones who've had me to photos for them or want me to and they've always been told a set should me a minimum of 75 photos with no more then 15 clothed. So unless something has changed or you're just talking about the photos they have on their site for the general public, that's simply not the case.
I've also been Anti on SG because they barely pay models, they wanted full exclusivity of the models and ownership of those photos exclusively as well then they turn around and make loads of money putting them on their site, lunchboxes, in books or shirts etc... Plus the majority of the pretty models aren't active anymore and it seems like their photos have progressively got trashier/more porn like and less art inspired. This is why a lot of girls have been going to Gods Girls instead which one of the top girls there was one of the founding people and models at SG anyway, she actually bartends at the one venue in Austin.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow! necrobump, but I imagine the topic is important to you.

I have to say, though, you're a little inconsistent, and also are ignoring a few points. With that said, here's the main ones.



Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> FIRST of all - I would like to clear up something several guys have said... There is a whole world of difference between posing for SuicideGirls and outright porn....that's like comparing a Playboy shoot & some sleazy "barely-legal" porno. It's really not the same at all - ESPECIALLY from a girls' perspective.



Actually, let's go a bit further: There is a whole world of difference between posing nude, and not posing nude. After that, there is much less difference between the various degrees of pornography. 

After having been informed that I had been reading a feminist website for facts about SuicideGirls, I actually read through the board with material from ex-SuicideGirls, and it appears that the owners and management (not a female mouthpiece, but those who OWN it) of SuicideGirls do indeed view the girls as just pieces of meat and commodities, and have even said so under oath in court. If they themselves admit it is so, and if those who have posed also note the truth of it and post about that aspect themselves, you asserting otherwise appears to be either you being willfully blind or ignorant, or deliberate falsehood. 

Since there are so many ex-SGs who have run into the sleazier side of SuicideGirls and who have written about it themselves, and as there are also stories, from the women themselves who posed for Playboy, about the sleazier side of posing for them, you can only argue for those types of pornography being different by calling those women liars... which is just bizarre. You can't rely on a "girl's perspective" and then discard the experiences of the ex-SGs, right? *laugh*



> SuicideGirls... is incredibly empowering for a girl/woman to be able to do something like that. Do you have any idea how many girls would give their right arm to get a shot at being a SuicideGirl?! ALOT. And yeah, whilst some guys might get enjoyment out of it, I assure you that is not what she'll be thinking about - she'll be thinking about how amazing it feels to know that someone out there still thinks you're beautiful.(I know - YOU think she is gorgeous - but that is different...if a random person comes up & gives you a compliment it ALWAYS feels that little bit more special than when your partner who loves you tells you the same thing.Because they love you for your beautiful personality too: the stranger doesn't know you, so their compliment is purely based on appearances)





> ....to become a SuicideGirl, I would have thought you'd have to not give a flying fuck what anyone thinks of you....  So I don't really see what the issue is with showing your boobs or whatever.



Err... so, a SuicideGirl is both not caring about what others think, but needs that attention to their physical appearance, not based on the whole person. Well, posing for a company which thinks of them as a piece of meat certainly sounds like it fits the bill! However, you're arguing for two mutually exclusive things. 



> And in regards to my prev. post: Let's not forget: sex is just SEX. Yeah it's great, but there are more things to a relationship than that. If you can't seperate your gf's desire to be a SG & the sexual side of it, from your relationship with her & how much you mean to each other, then I think that says alot.
> 
> But then again...I'm kinda odd in my opinions on that subject... IMO if it makes you happy, do it. I'd never stop anyone from doing what made them happy - especially my bf. Not even if he decided he wanted to dress in drag & go do some random photoshoot himself



As several of us noted before, it's interesting when people don't acknowledge that a relationship is based on mutual understanding and respect and willingness to compromise.

It also is worth noting that you yourself are admitting the link between the OP's girlfriend's desire to pose naked and the sexual component of that, which tends to take it out of the piss out of your argument.



> ....No more so than having loads of old guys oggling, leering and trying to cop a feel at you in a bar.... at least the guys doing "unsavoury things" the other side of the computer are faceless - it's only if you think of it & focus on that one aspect of it that it even really becomes an issue. Girls like to look/feel sexy/pretty. ...What lengths a girl will go to to feel sexy is totally personal... why waste time, energy, and possibly hurt your girlfriend, by trying?
> 
> At the end of it all, relationships are hard. You're never going to like what your partner does ALL of the time. But you have to find a way to live with it & accept it makes them happy, or leave.



Argument from damage: Being in a bar is like being photographed naked. WTF? *laugh* Arguing this is like when strippers argue that all women are whores, and equate the kind of mutual support in a relationship with the cash-for-sex scenario on which their lives are based. Look at all the reasons you give for being photographed naked, and then ask... can I really say they're the same thing? *laugh*

Given that I went out to a bar with several of my coworkers last night to unwind from the week, and as none of them were there for the attention, I can say most assuredly that you are wrong. It's possible that you're arguing about *your* needs and intentions in going to a bar, but you can't generalise from that to all women.

As shown by your writing, incidentally, still no idea of compromise. 

Gotta say, you sound like someone who's just trolling the OT section because it's there, but doesn't really have an interest in the main topic of the site. Let's take a look... hmm... nope, not a single post from the viewpoint of a musician. *laugh*


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 10, 2010)

i dunno if its been said but i read the first page and it sounded like the pictures and that arty stuff was the reason then cant she just get them like glamour shoots or whatever for like "yous". youll be the only ones seeing them and shell have her arty photos and junk. i cant see the difference, other than shell be a 'suicide girl'


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have wacked it to porn as much as the next guy. If were to ever meet someone who's material I have wacked it to, I would be respectfull and treat her like a respectable female. 

The Female body is a beautiful sight to see. 

Just because guys may get busy with themselfs in desire for this chick, I personaly dont see the problem. 

I encourage my gf to wear something sexy. 

These guys will not be viewing her in person naked... I would have no problem....I would be like " Yeah! my bitch is hot! LOOOK FUCKERS!!! DROOOOOL FUCKERS!! WACK IT LOOSERS !! YOU CANT HAVE IT!~!! ITS ALL MINE BITCHES!!!"

now... to be serious here... you need to aske her how she would feel about her future kids being able to see this..... Future co workers.... ect... that sort of thing.....


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Jul 10, 2010)

@Explorer:
Ok....so someone clearly had something crawl up their butt & die...
*
First off:* Yes, there is a difference between posing nude & not.... but there is also a hell of a big difference between posing provocatively & taking standard snapshots. Whether clothed or not - the point still stands that she would be getting "sexy" pictures taken, giving off a sexual vibe to which guys could still wank.

*Secondly:* I never claimed to "know" anything about the SuicideGirls as a company - I don't really give a flying fuck either, as I'm not the person who wants to go and pose for them. My point was from your standard girl who sees a picture of a SG & thinks "wow - that looks like something I could do & enjoy" - _*which the guy asked for in a previous post. *_
If you're going to go and pose naked/half naked or do anything remotely pornographic/provocative, it's your own choice & is a choice that should be made taking all aspects *o*_*f what many of the guys in this thread have mentioned:*_ would you want future people in your life to stumble across them/would it upset anyone you care for? But once you have made the choice & gone through with it, I don't think you can bitch & moan about it afterwards. If you didn't like it at the time, why continue? The "ex-suicide-girls" are a perfect example: they left because they were unhappy with how they had been treated - yet at the time they read & signed a contract that will have specifically stated that their pictures would be kept & used by SG....and (shockingly... ) the main girls causing the ruccus are ones whose contracts ended, and are trying to go into other (more respectable) professions and clearly don't want people to be googling their asses & viewing full-blown nude pics of them.

*Thirdly:* I didn't say being in a bar was the same as being photographed naked - nor was that my point. My point was that guys are going to think "unsavoury" thoughts about a hot girl regardless of whether they have access to naked pictures of her or not.

*And finally.... *
"Gotta say, you sound like someone who's just trolling the OT section because it's there, but doesn't really have an interest in the main topic of the site. Let's take a look... hmm... nope, not a single post from the viewpoint of a musician. *laugh*"

I never said I was "a musician" - and you bringing that up has nothing at all to do *with this entire fucking section*: *OFF-TOPIC*....don't like the fact that someone who doesn't have much "musical knowledge" can still use the site, then go take it up with someone else. But don't try to embarrass me by bringing up that snippit of "info"....it really doesn't work, and just makes you seem like a douche 

I'm on this site to get a little bit of background knowledge so I can have a decent idea of what guitar/s are suited to different uses/sounds. I DON'T post on the "ON-TOPIC" threads because I have no idea what most of it is about,and am not afraid to admit that.But that doesn't mean I don't have a look & try to learn something.

...Also....Lighten the fuck up - you're killing this light-hearted thread


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

I gotta say I agree with Explorer on this one. 

The basic thing is that if she is clothed, guys can rock off to her sure but they haven't actually seen anything. If she's naked, then that leaves nothing to the imagination and personally the idea of a sit load of strangers seeing my girlfriend naked and masturbating over her is just strange to say the very least.

As for those points about ex-models issues ith the company, all valid points that the OP's partner should be aware of before working for them. They could own and distribute the pictures as they please, so should they have second thoughts there nothing they can do.

I get what you're trying to say, though some of your points confuse me as to what exact standpoint you're taking on this. 

At the end of the day, its called 'alt-_porn'_ for a reason, and if a guy has a a problem with their girlfriend getting into that then imo thats more than understandable.

I'm not digging at you just for the record Peekaboo, just sayin.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

Also massive lulz at the advert on the top banner.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Jul 10, 2010)

LoL VampireGenocide - I know you're not - I actually agree with the points a lot of guys are making - especially the fact that if her bf doesn't like it, she should be considerate enough to not do it... But at the same time, tis a tricky situation, coz you could say if he cared about her, he should be able to be supportive of whatever she wants to do 

I don't really have a standpoint on the whole thing -mainly because it could easily be blown out of proportion (as shown previously haha) and made to be a much bigger thing than it is, but also because I find it hard to place myself in either partner's position. I have a bf of nearly a year now, and we've both had to make compromises...but sometimes, you just need to swallow your feelings & let the person do what is going to make them happiest.
...and of course.. I don't think I would ever pose for SG (mostly due to me not being "alt" or hot enough hahaha) - porn is porn, and as fun as it is to watch (and judge) the people who are already in it, to me, it still screams degredation and chauvanism.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

If she is adamant that she wants to do it and not compromise, then yeah you have to make a decision on whether you either want to stay with her and take it or leave. But, I think on this subject in particular it is very unfair for a woman to put her guy in that situation and vice versa. Its just one of those things that in today's society isn't comfortable for many of us.


----------



## Riffer (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I figured I'd chime back in since I started the thread and now that it has been bumped. She did her photo shoot and it turned out better than I expected. The photos are very classy and there isn't any vagina shots. She did a 2nd photo shoot and I went with her to see what it was all about. It was really cool seeing my girlfriend having fun and feeling powerful that she is hot enough to do this. Overall I'm glad I let her do it as I think it wasn't as bad as I thought and it's an actual confidence booster for her. So thanks for all the opinions on the matter guys and girls


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Well I figured I'd chime back in since I started the thread and now that it has been bumped. She did her photo shoot and it turned out better than I expected. The photos are very classy and there isn't any vagina shots. She did a 2nd photo shoot and I went with her to see what it was all about. It was really cool seeing my girlfriend having fun and feeling powerful that she is hot enough to do this. Overall I'm glad I let her do it as I think it wasn't as bad as I thought and it's an actual confidence booster for her. So thanks for all the opinions on the matter guys and girls


 
Good to hear it went well man.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jul 10, 2010)

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> porn is porn, and as fun as it is to watch (and judge) the people who are already in it, to me, it still screams degredation and chauvanism.




Uhm... Do you want me to delete what we have recorded?


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Also massive lulz at the advert on the top banner.



Micro-finance Empowers?

Totally lulz?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

MFB said:


> Micro-finance Empowers?
> 
> Totally lulz?


 
Nah it was like a goth dating site thing.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 10, 2010)

cool


----------



## groph (Jul 10, 2010)

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> Hi - Girl here  - *Instant credibility! (groph)*
> 
> FIRST of all - I would like to clear up something several guys have said... There is a whole world of difference between posing for SuicideGirls and outright porn....that's like comparing a Playboy shoot & some sleazy "barely-legal" porno. It's really not the same at all - ESPECIALLY from a girls' perspective. *This is totally up to how far the viewer wants to take it. Thing is, you can't put barriers on someone's imagination. (groph)*
> 
> ...


 



Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> "@Peekaboo - I don't think its the fact he is worried about sexuality on her part, but the fact that lots of guys you haven't met are possibly doing unsavoury things over your partner is well, creepy."
> 
> ....No more so than having loads of old guys oggling, leering and trying to cop a feel at you in a bar.... at least the guys doing "unsavoury things" the other side of the computer are faceless - it's only if you think of it & focus on that one aspect of it that it even really becomes an issue.
> 
> ...


 


Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> @Explorer:
> Ok....so someone clearly had something crawl up their butt & die...
> 
> *First off:* Yes, there is a difference between posing nude & not.... but there is also a hell of a big difference between posing provocatively & taking standard snapshots. Whether clothed or not - the point still stands that she would be getting "sexy" pictures taken, giving off a sexual vibe to which guys could still wank.
> ...


 


Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> LoL VampireGenocide - I know you're not - I actually agree with the points a lot of guys are making - especially the fact that if her bf doesn't like it, she should be considerate enough to not do it... But at the same time, tis a tricky situation, coz you could say if he cared about her, he should be able to be supportive of whatever she wants to do
> 
> *And if she cared about him, she wouldn't do things that would make him incredibly uncomfortable. This is a huge gray area, but you said what you said in a manner that suggests a girl (or a guy for that matter) can go off and do whatever he/she pleases regardless of what the other thinks. (groph)*
> 
> ...


 


I sincerely apologize for any unpleasant mental images that I may have produced in your minds. If any of you found these mental images in fact pleasant, then maybe we can work something out.

EDIT: And for the record, porn isn't necessarily all pleasant for guys either; "The Man" fucks with men too. Not all of us have 9 inch dongs and can fuck for half an hour non stop (and we're dead CONVINCED that's what women want). Some of us do and can, though.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 11, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Well I figured I'd chime back in since I started the thread and now that it has been bumped. She did her photo shoot and it turned out better than I expected. The photos are very classy and there isn't any vagina shots. She did a 2nd photo shoot and I went with her to see what it was all about. It was really cool seeing my girlfriend having fun and feeling powerful that she is hot enough to do this. Overall I'm glad I let her do it as I think it wasn't as bad as I thought and it's an actual confidence booster for her. So thanks for all the opinions on the matter guys and girls



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## damigu (Jul 11, 2010)

i'm a guy, and trust me, it's still porn.

nude art goes in museums--it's about the beauty of the human body.

what's on websites--whether called "alt" or not--it just plain ol' porn meant to sell to guys to whack off to.

i hate to burst anyone's bubble about that. i reiterate: to tie your self esteem to *anyone* else's desire (or the amount of money they're willing to pay you) is *NOT* empowerment.

empowerment is getting a job where you get to tell men/women/whatever what to do in a setting productive to society.
empowerment is when you get paid what you deserve for a job (as opposed to 75 cents for every dollar a man gets).
empowerment is when you get to vote and give you opinion about what representative you want in the government.
etc.

being naked for money? that isn't empowerment. that's exploitation. period.


----------



## Dan (Jul 11, 2010)

damigu said:


> being naked for money? that isn't empowerment. that's exploitation. period.



So it's exploitation if they want to do it? 





Bottom line here. Ive dated a couple of girls who are suicide girls and have done burlesque shoots and nude etc. End of the day so what if some dude jacks off over the pics. You are with her at the end of the day and if it makes her feel good about herself knowing that people find her beautiful then thats a very good thing.

I can understand you being upset dude but end of the day its her body, and i think you are being selfish.


----------



## damigu (Jul 11, 2010)

Plug said:


> So it's exploitation if they want to do it?



i don't understand how those two are mutually exclusive in your mind.

people work in sweatshops all over the world. they do _want_ their jobs. and they're being exploited.

SG (and other porn websites) stand to make shit-tons of money for every picture set and usually don't pay the girls particularly highly. their business model is to use young women's bodies for profit. how is that *NOT* exploitation?


----------



## leandroab (Jul 11, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Jul 11, 2010)

*thinks people are taking my posts FAR too seriously and perhaps need to get a grip*.... I was giving an opinion that the *ORIGINAL THREAD-STARTER* asked for - a woman's opinion. Can't help but notice all the people trying to argue with what I said are _*GUYS. *_

SO everyone bitching at what I said and trying to argue with me can go swivvle...coz 1. I don't care...2. It's detracting from the original point of the thread... and 3. I don't care 

Oh....and 4... I agree with previous posts:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 11, 2010)

damigu said:


> i don't understand how those two are mutually exclusive in your mind.
> 
> people work in sweatshops all over the world. they do _want_ their jobs. and they're being exploited.
> 
> SG (and other porn websites) stand to make shit-tons of money for every picture set and usually don't pay the girls particularly highly. their business model is to use young women's bodies for profit. how is that *NOT* exploitation?


 
The difference being those people working in sweat shops don't want to do it, they _have_ to. The only other alternative is complete poverty. With stuff like this, these girls have a choice, they choose to sign a contract. Its not exploitation, its just a painful choice if you really want to do it. While it morally might not sit well with you, plenty of girls and guys choose to do it because they want to, because they are comfortable with their bodies and find that sort of thing thrilling. Saying its exploitative is somewhat of a weightless comment, as you don't know the motives for these girls choosing to do it.

Also there are plenty of artistoc nude shots out there, you probably just haven't seen them or know the context behind them. I am a photographer and while I don't do nude shots (purely for the reason I think the media has taken the beauty from them what with the internet and what have you) but I do defend peoples right to do what they want, and if that means posing naked for photographs _by choice_ mind, then I think its undermining to call that exploitative.

Its like the argument that being a musician is not a real job, its just not correct and you have to see it in context to the choices and motivation a person has to choose to do it.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 11, 2010)

we should start a "Post Pics of your GF and Guitar" thread ..


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Jul 11, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> we should start a "Post Pics of your GF and Guitar" thread ..



LoL - I thought there was already a "girls & guitars" thread? 

I think it's an awesome idea either way...but only works if we can have a "guys & guitars" thread too...y'know... equality and all that  LoL 
*acts as though I don't want this just so I can oggle guys & guitars*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 11, 2010)

We've tried similar things to that, never worked.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 11, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The moral of this lesson is that porn is bad.
> 
> In honesty, I don't know what to tell you bro other than to just let her know how you feel in the least selfish way possible.


 Amen to that. it is bad. people that watch that end up becoming rapists


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jul 11, 2010)

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> LoL - I thought there was already a "girls & guitars" thread?
> 
> I think it's an awesome idea either way...but only works if we can have a "guys & guitars" thread too...y'know... equality and all that  LoL
> *acts as though I don't want this just so I can oggle guys & guitars*



We did have one until people started posting NSFW pictures and the mods shut it down. IIRC


----------



## rob_l (Jul 11, 2010)

Damn, and I thought the gun thread wouldve been more, errrummm, "heated".

I have to say that most points here are valid. But, for me - if it was that important or bothered me a great deal, I'd cut the cord and walk away before I was pulled into the shit tornado that may well follow. These situations can go sideways really quick. I know, 11yrs of marriage and boom, one day you find yourself stuck somewhere you'd rather burn to the ground.

Some girls/women find their way past this - Most that start though, dont and dont want to. Worry about yourself and your future. Calculate it for both possibilities and let the chips fall where they may....


----------



## JBroll (Jul 11, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> Amen to that. it is bad. people that watch that end up becoming rapists



... what?

Jeff


----------



## damigu (Jul 11, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The difference being those people working in sweat shops don't want to do it, they _have_ to. The only other alternative is complete poverty. With stuff like this, these girls have a choice, they choose to sign a contract. Its not exploitation, its just a painful choice if you really want to do it. While it morally might not sit well with you, plenty of girls and guys choose to do it because they want to, because they are comfortable with their bodies and find that sort of thing thrilling. Saying its exploitative is somewhat of a weightless comment, as you don't know the motives for these girls choosing to do it.
> 
> Also there are plenty of artistoc nude shots out there, you probably just haven't seen them or know the context behind them. I am a photographer and while I don't do nude shots (purely for the reason I think the media has taken the beauty from them what with the internet and what have you) but I do defend peoples right to do what they want, and if that means posing naked for photographs _by choice_ mind, then I think its undermining to call that exploitative.
> 
> Its like the argument that being a musician is not a real job, its just not correct and you have to see it in context to the choices and motivation a person has to choose to do it.



again, opting in doesn't mean you're not being exploited. i just gave one example w/ the sweatshop workers. there are less extreme examples.
and i also never said there weren't artistic nude shots. in fact, i specifically gave my delineation for what is and isn't artistic versus just porn.
nor did i make any judgments. i have no problem with being choosing to do it, i just would like them to be genuinely aware of what they are doing--posing for a subscription porn site isn't about art. if they want to go ahead anyway, that's no skin off my back.

i wrote exactly what i meant to write--you read into the words and made assumptions about me that weren't there.


----------



## MFB (Jul 11, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> Amen to that. it is bad. people that watch that end up becoming rapists



You've GOT to be kidding right?


----------



## Gamba (Jul 11, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> Amen to that. it is bad. people that watch that end up becoming rapists


----------



## Dan (Jul 11, 2010)

damigu said:


> again, opting in doesn't mean you're not being exploited. i just gave one example w/ the sweatshop workers. there are less extreme examples.
> and i also never said there weren't artistic nude shots. in fact, i specifically gave my delineation for what is and isn't artistic versus just porn.
> nor did i make any judgments. i have no problem with being choosing to do it, i just would like them to be genuinely aware of what they are doing--posing for a subscription porn site isn't about art. if they want to go ahead anyway, that's no skin off my back.
> 
> i wrote exactly what i meant to write--you read into the words and made assumptions about me that weren't there.




Ok. Case and point on my part

I have a friend named Hannah who does these shots to a certain extreme... and she fucking loves it. You can bash on all you want about how they are exploited for their bodys and so on etc, but its not the case at all. End of the day she enjoys what she does and i nor her sees any problem whatsoever with that. 

Everyone who does this kinda thing knows the results you get from such shots. That is in no-way exploitation if they *WANT* to do it. *ALL* suicide girls are *ASKED* if they want to do the shots. if they agree that is *NOT* exploitation in any way. They can turn around at any time and say no, theres a huge difference between exploitation from preoption.

What you are saying can be said for ANY job:

Tim hates working in the supermarket but he needs to pay the bills... he is obviously being exploited

Mary has to work an extra couple of hours in the coffee shop because someones off sick, she loves coffee and enjoys working there.... but shes obviously being exploited.

Pete doesnt want to go to school but his parents make him to better his life...... he is OBVIOUSLY BEING EXPLOITED, even if he does like his classes sometimes.

Your argument is invalid. I deem thee false.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 11, 2010)

^ Good stuff dude, I totally agree.

Damigu, honestly it just seems like you dont agree with her decision so are grasping at the "exploitation" straw, even though, really, they aren't being exploited. If you really wanted to nitpick, you could go so far as to say _any_ business is exploitation; "These people need "X" product, so we will sell it to them for a profit, because they will then need to give us money for said essential product".

If you're really going to go that far though, then there's _still_ absolutely no difference between this and any other business, other than the fact that you don't seem to agree with their choice and, as a man, don't think that it's empowering for her...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 11, 2010)

damigu said:


> again, opting in doesn't mean you're not being exploited. i just gave one example w/ the sweatshop workers. there are less extreme examples.
> and i also never said there weren't artistic nude shots. in fact, i specifically gave my delineation for what is and isn't artistic versus just porn.
> nor did i make any judgments. i have no problem with being choosing to do it, i just would like them to be genuinely aware of what they are doing--posing for a subscription porn site isn't about art. if they want to go ahead anyway, that's no skin off my back.
> 
> i wrote exactly what i meant to write--you read into the words and made assumptions about me that weren't there.


 
They are genuinely aware of what they're doing, thats my point. They know the terms and agreements, where the images will be seen etc, and they can choose not to do it. How is it exploitation if they don't have to do it, but choose to knowing full well the deal?

Yes I read into words man, seeing as thats all I have to go on. You mat have written exactly what you meant to, but that doesn't mean it will come across in the way you intended.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 11, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> Amen to that. it is bad. people that watch that end up becoming rapists



Oh yeah, totally dude. I mean, shit, I rape my girlfriend all the time. It's tops


----------



## Fzau (Jul 11, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Oh yeah, totally dude. I mean, shit, I rape my girlfriend all the time. It's tops


 
  

I just NEED to sig this, I'm sorry


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 11, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I just NEED to sig this, I'm sorry


 
All your sig quotes are sexually related, you minx.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 11, 2010)

Creepy... 

EDIT: He's obviously the porn-watching stalker-rapist that dude was warning us about!


----------



## Fzau (Jul 11, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Creepy...
> 
> EDIT: He's obviously the porn-watching stalker-rapist that dude was warning us about!


 
My cover has been blown! 

EDIT: 999th post


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jul 11, 2010)

DAM, thats cool but id be pissed but then come on she might be a suicide girl
still tho....tough call


----------



## El Caco (Jul 11, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> Amen to that. it is bad. people that watch that end up becoming rapists



You must suffer a lot of conflict talking to a board full of rapists, shit considering the popularity of porn the majority of men you talk to daily in real life must be rapists.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow. All I can say is, bitches be crazy, yo.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 25, 2010)

As some of you know, my girlfriend has been doing Suicide Girl shoots. Well my girlfriend, not me, actually wanted me to post these on here so you guys could see them. So thank her if you like them. These are some of the ones that I can post since they aren't nude or the nude parts you can't see. The first three aren't from a Suicide Girl shoot. They are just for her portfolio. The other ones are from her SUicide Girl shoots. Enjoy!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh dear.....


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 25, 2010)

let me be the first to say, your girlfriend is hot! (it had to be said) and i'm liking her tattoos

awesome pictures! whos the photographer? more of his/her work?


----------



## Riffer (Oct 25, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> let me be the first to say, your girlfriend is hot! (it had to be said) and i'm liking her tattoos
> 
> awesome pictures! whos the photographer? more of his/her work?


Thanks man. The first picture was my friend Chriss. He doesnt do photography. We were just taking some pictures in the woods and that one tured out good. The ones with the gas mask and the ones were she's wearing a black shirt are from my friend Jenn Reed. Here is her Flicker web page Flickr: Jennifer Reed's Photostream The other pictures were just photographers from around the area that dont have other work published.


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2010)

*Merged the two threads just because I want to avoid "my girlfriend is hot, check her out" threads but I do think it's relevant based on the story that goes with it. Glad you guys worked things out. *


----------



## Riffer (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Randy


----------



## TreWatson (Oct 25, 2010)

your girlfriend is a fox, dude. be glad to be hittin' that.

that is all.

bring her to a carthage show in MD, i'd love to meet her ( and no, i'm not trying to be creepy when i say that)


----------



## Riffer (Oct 25, 2010)

TreWatson said:


> your girlfriend is a fox, dude. be glad to be hittin' that.
> 
> that is all.
> 
> bring her to a carthage show in MD, i'd love to meet her ( and no, i'm not trying to be creepy when i say that)



Says the guy with GOT RAPE BANNER below his user name.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 25, 2010)

Your GF is pretty.

Also I would freak the fuck out if my GF wanted to do that. No way I would approve.


----------



## teqnick (Oct 25, 2010)

You sir should be proud. She's YOUR girlfriend and now people everywhere are envious as fuck.

Although I still see the bittersweet part of it. I'd be fucking pissed at first too


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 25, 2010)

Your g/f is hot, congrats dude.

I agree with what others have said, I know if it were me then I wouldn't allow my girl to do that. The way I see it is if my girl wants to take pics like that then it's perfectly fine if it's just between her and I, NOT her, I and the rest of the world.


----------



## joshc482 (Oct 25, 2010)

i have fallen in love with tattoed girls/suicide girls since i started my tattoo journey. i wish i could find someone like her. your a very lucky person. support her with whatever she wants and be happy you have her.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 25, 2010)

I can`t say anything with respect man, or you will kill me. so,  good pics.


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 25, 2010)

Those pics came out great.
Amazing eyes she has


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 25, 2010)

Bow chicka bow wow!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 26, 2010)

Man. You have a smokin' hot GF _and_ you work at PRS?

I hate to break it to you, but that probably means you're going to die young. You've already filled your life's awesome quota.


----------



## IDLE (Oct 26, 2010)

They look pretty good, she is definitely pretty!

Just some constructive criticism...

Her hair style does not suit her face the best it could, she should definitely grow it out if she wants to do modeling for a living. Also I think they should take more direct shots of her face instead of all of the angled shots so you could recognize her which is important in that line of work. But I haven't seen all of the shots so I couldn't say if that was actually the case.

Anyway best of luck to you and her.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, those pictures weren't too bad. I scrolled them fairly quickly at work, but I didn't see any snatch, so you're lucky. I've talked to a few people who are Suicide Girls (and Burning Angels?) and they had some raunchy pictures.

Until your girlfriend says she wants to start doing porno or shots with naked dudes, you've got nothing to be too concerned about. I definitely understand where you're coming from though.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Well, those pictures weren't too bad. I scrolled them fairly quickly at work, but I didn't see any snatch, so you're lucky. I've talked to a few people who are Suicide Girls (and Burning Angels?) and they had some raunchy pictures.



I don't know what the other pictures are like, but he did say there were other NSFW pictures he had to leave out.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> I don't know what the other pictures are like, but he did say there were other NSFW pictures he had to leave out.


 Yeah the other ones show her boobs and butt. There arent any pictures where you can see her vagina. Just the boobs and butt, but some are very close to being able top see everything but they dont. She did a good job of making sure she hid it. I was with her on the photo shoots too so if there was one where you could see it, I would tell her to move until you couldnt.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 26, 2010)

I shall respectably say sir, you have done very well for yourself with that lady. Nice photos.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 26, 2010)

I would have had an issue with it as well if it were me. But, think of it this way. She is YOUR lady. Every other guy is jealous and she is going home with you.


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 26, 2010)

no offense but your GF is the only SG who dosent either look like a 12 year old 
or a hooker 
be proud


----------



## leandroab (Oct 26, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> no offense but your GF is the only SG who dosent either look like a 12 year old
> or a hooker
> be proud


 12 year old?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 26, 2010)

If suicide girls look like 12 year olds, you must have some sexy kids in your town.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 26, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> If suicide girls look like 12 year olds, you must have some sexy kids in your town.


MY MIND TELLS ME NO
BYT MY BODY
MY BODY TELLS ME YEAHHH


----------

